# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Clen Faq. You better like it it took me ages.

## perfectbeast2001

*Clen FAQ* 

After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum

*Q. What is Clen?*

*A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.

*Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*

*A.* Clen is available in a variety of guises. The most common being tablets typically in the 20mcg format. I have also seen them dosed at 25mcg and 40mcg. There is a syrup solution which was once popular on prescription but this is not often seen now. A growing market is the "research chem" market. These are chemicals marketed towards lab experimentation (therefore bypassing strict laws about selling prescription meds) but are actually meant for consumption by the customer. The Clen from these companies is usually sold in a vial or spray bottle and the compound is suspended in solvent. The solution is dropped into the mouth with an oral or normal syringe or some are supplied with a spray which gives a measured dose orally. Much like UGLs the quality of these research chem products varies widely. Some are under or over dosed while others contain no active ingredients at all. The best advice is to find a recommended source that people you trust have used successfully. I would recommend using ARR as I feel Lion offers quality products and service. The reason people buy from research chem companies is that the compounds would be hard to obtain otherwise and the chem companies are usually much cheaper than human grade. Make sure you take note of the dosage on the product you are buying. Last but not least there are a couple of injectable versions. There are prescription injectables that to be honest are pretty rare now days. One injectable version is gaining quite a following though. Helios is a mix of Clen and Yohimbine and is designed to be used for spot fat loss (the area injected will have fat loss). Users of this product have been very happy with it. I do not know the dosage schedules for injectable products so do some good research if you are going to use them.

*Q. Will It Harm Me?*

*A.* Clen has been shown in some studies to cause heart problems. These studies were conducted on animals and they were given very large doses. It may also be possible to do yourself some permanent and possibly serious harm if you took a large overdose. With Clen more does not = better! I have never met or spoken to anyone who has been harmed as a direct result of using Clen. This does not mean it won't happen though. Like all drugs caution should be used and one should be very aware that there could be possible side effects.

*Q. What Are The Side Effects and how do I cope with them?*

*A.* Clens side effects include - high blood pressure, shaking, headaches, cramps, insomnia and increased heart rate/palpitations. While using Clen I would advise you monitor your blood pressure. The machines for this can be bought extremely cheaply at a chemist and are invaluable if you use Clen and/or AS. If your BP is high then lower the dose or discontinue until normal BP is attained. Shaking is a common side effect. While on Clen I get shaky hands when I am writing or performing intricate tasks. If you find you are shaking too much/all the time then you may try lowering the dose and then bringing it back up slowly over a few days. Headaches are fairly common. Be careful they are not a result of high BP. If they are not then taking an OTC painkiller will cure your problem. Cramps while on Clen are associated with Taurine. Taurine is an amino acid that is present in the body. Clen affects the bodys level of Taurine and this can sometimes cause cramps. Supplementing Taurine (I take 2g pre workout and 2g PWO) should cure this. If you still have cramps try supplementing with potassium and examine your salt intake (make sure its not too high) these are not Clen related but could help with the cramps! Insomnia is common if Clen is taken to near to bed time, basically make sure your last dose is taken 5-6 hours before bed. Saying that Clen has a long half-life (over 30 hours) so sometimes you may try lowering the dose if it is really affecting sleep. Another remedy may be to take some Valerian root before bed to help you sleep. If you have palpitation then lower dose or discontinue. You may want to check with a doctor as heart problems are no joke and should not be ignored. I think I have covered the most common side effects but there are probably many others that relate to the individual. If you believe you have serious or worrying sides, go see the doc.

*Q. OK I Want To Take It But How?*

*A.* Well there are several popular dosing protocols with Clen. It boils down to maybe trying them and finding out which one works/feels comfortable for you. Clen differs in dosage and effects from each individual. Some people claim that they are completely immune to the effects of Clen and it does not help them at all, although I have never seen any scientific reasoning behind it. However enough people have said it for there to be some truth in it. The most important thing to remember when using Clen is that the body quickly becomes tolerant to it. Clen down regulates receptors in the body and eventually (usually in the second or third week) results have slowed to a stop. For this reason Clen has a variety of dosage protocols designed to prevent this down regulation. Firstly we need to start at a low dose and slowly build up to a dose that is effective but not uncomfortable. I would recommend starting at 60mcg. Stay at that dosage for three days then up the dose by 20mcg. Repeat this process until you reach a dosage where you can really feel the Clen working (slight shakes, slightly faster HR). You may want to take your body temp daily while doing this. An effective dose will raise the body temp by about 1/2 a degree. You can also monitor when it becomes ineffective as temp will drop back to normal. My Clen dosage looks some thing like this when I'm starting.


Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg 
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg
I normally stop at 120mcg as this dosage works for me with minimal sides.

I take all my Clen in the AM before cardio. Many don't lie to take it all at once and split the dosage throughout the day. I find that if I do this the last dose affects my sleep and I quite like feeling a bit "wired" in the morning! Some people will stop using Clen at day 14. They will then take 14 days off to allow the beta receptors to up regulate. They can then recommence and the Clen will be effective again for a further 14 days. More recently it has become fashionable to use an antihistamine compound to up regulate the beta receptors while remaining on Clen. This is my preferred method. There are two ways I know of doing this.

1. use zaditen/ketoifen taken at 2-3mg per day along with the Clen. Users report staying on for 12 weeks plus and the Clen is still effective. The downside is that many people get very drowsy using these compounds and are unable to train properly.

2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine containing 50mg of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you are in UK!) every night during every third week while you are on Clen. So I would dose my Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl every night for 7 nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue the Benadryl until day 35 and repeat. I favour this method as it helps me sleep and does not affect my performance in the day. I believe we can thank Anthony Roberts for this method.

There is another method that I have seen many people using. It is common to use the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off method but use ECA (ephedrine,caffiene,aspirin) during the off weeks. This method is totally pointless and counter productive. The whole point of taking two weeks off is to allow beta receptors to up regulate making Clen effective again. ECA down regulates these receptors (plus hitting a load of others) just like Clen. Therefore the receptors never up regulate and Clen + ECA becomes ineffective.

*Q. How do I come off?*

*A.* I normally lower the dose slowly day by day until I am off as I dont like to suddenly shocking the body, however there is no evidence to say it is detrimental to come straight off it is just my personal choice.


Well I hope that has answered some questions. I will update/add to this when I think of anything new!

*PB.*

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Oh goody, beasts homework looks good.

----------


## helium3

excellent post!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks guys.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

good JOB brother!

----------


## notorious_mem

good work bro

----------


## helium3

> *Clen FAQ*
> 
> After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum
> 
> *Q. What is Clen?*
> 
> *A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.
> 
> *Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*
> ...



you say you used it for 6 week periods?

what was the net loss after 6 weeks,just curious as im going to be putting it to the test soon.

----------


## FranKieC

> you say you used it for 6 week periods?
> 
> what was the net loss after 6 weeks,just curious as im going to be putting it to the test soon.



Individual dependant.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I used it for about 10 weeks last time. Went from high teens BF to under 9%. This was in combination with AS as I wanted to retain muscle while cutting.

----------


## shrpskn

Solid post...

-ShrpSkn

----------


## davidinvienna

a MASSIVE  :Thumps Up:  for beast! great post - rock solid info and thx on my part for takin the time to write so extensively on an issue which has been keepin me (surely amongst many others) busy for quite a while now.

cheers mate

----------


## plzr8

good job beast, we'll have to bump this come summer time when the clen questions start getting out of control

----------


## SS1476

Nicely put together Beast,very nice!

----------


## goalseeker

great post, thanks!

----------


## Random

Good post man, Beast what do u use during the 2wk off-peroid? 

CD

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I dont take a 2 week off period as I use the benadryl method. If I was going to do it I would use a non ephedra based fat burner supp.

----------


## Random

Oh ok i gotcha, thanks man...yea i totally agree with that method...CD

----------


## Tesla

This thread needs to be made into a "sticky."

----------


## neverenuff21

^^^ up up and away for the newbs

----------


## vermin

Nice read - and nice to see someone who has used Bendryl effectively. I had heard that this method might not work, but your results speak for themselves!

Out of curiosity, do you see any reason to stop using Bendryl? You mention that specifically.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

the only reason I would stop using Benadryl or similar is if I was one of the unlucky people who has an adverse reaction to it. I have heard people complain it keeps them awake and makes them "trip out".
Thanks for the great feedback everyone.

----------


## The_Canibal

sticky

----------


## vermin

OK, cool. I take it every night anyway so that's why I asked.

----------


## x_moe

great post, bump

----------


## x_moe

i think it should be moved to the educational forum

----------


## 1819

great post although running benadryl during the 3rd week would require you to start taking it on the 15th day not 21st, correct? thats the way i run it anyway.

----------


## Iron-man

> i think it should be moved to the educational forum


And make it a sticky also!!! Very good info he compiled

----------


## MRRoboto

Perfect 'how-to' style post! This is what an educational post should look like IMHO. Thanks Beast, nice work. ****STICKY****

----------


## NOREGRETS

Nice work

----------


## pimptastic

hey man great info here i think im gonna change my process thanks for the help!!! BUMP

----------


## lifterjaydawg

great read, tons of info.

----------


## mousetraps

thanks for your hard work beast! it is well appreciated!

----------


## Yesevil

Perfectbeast, I used the knowledge from here and from another thread and started my own clen cutting cycle. I posted my "before" pics from today in the members pictures forum under "Cutting Log W/ Clen and T3". I'd appreciate it if you could check out my diet on there and any other advice you have. I've been reading you clean bulk log and think it is great. Keep it up! And thanks for the info!

----------


## fLgAtOr

Thanks for putting in the time Beast. Great post!

----------


## Superhuman

VERY GOOD POST  :Thumps Up:

----------


## rada

Good info.

----------


## newbie20

Great post beast....

----------


## cleared4theoption

great post

----------


## pit_bully

Great post Beast! Sticky material 4 sure. Bookmarked!

----------


## tommy0677

Nice post! Answers a lot of questions

----------


## Giants11

> *Clen FAQ*
> 
> After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum
> 
> *Q. What is Clen?*
> 
> *A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.
> 
> *Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*
> ...



Not saying that I total disagree with Clen use, but there are some serious side effect potential. Which is why I have personally decided never to use it again.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I am very interested in any sides that you know of that are not listed here. please post some details. Thanks.

----------


## Giants11

Here you go:


Myotoxic effects of clenbuterol in the rat heart and soleus muscle.

Burniston JG, Ng Y, Clark WA, Colyer J, Tan LB, Goldspink DF.

Research Institute for Sport and Exercise Sciences, Liverpool John Moores University, Liverpool L3 2ET, United Kingdom. [email protected]

Myocyte-specific necrosis in the heart and soleus muscle of adult male Wistar rats was investigated in response to a single subcutaneous injection of the anabolic beta(2)-adrenergic receptor agonist clenbuterol. Necrosis was immunohistochemically detected by administration of a myosin antibody 1 h before the clenbuterol challenge and quantified by using image analysis. clenbuterol-induced myocyte necrosis occurred against a background of zero damage in control muscles. In the heart, the clenbuterol-induced necrosis was not uniform, being more abundant in the left subendocardium and peaking 2.4 mm from the apex. After position (2.4 mm from the apex), dose (5 mg clenbuterol/kg), and sampling time (12 h) were optimized, maximum cardiomyocyte necrosis was found to be 1.0 +/- 0.2%. In response to the same parameters (i.e., 5 mg of clenbuterol and sampled at 12 h), skeletal myocyte necrosis was 4.4 +/- 0.8% in the soleus. These data show significant myocyte-specific necrosis in the heart and skeletal muscle of the rat. Such irreversible damage in the heart suggests that clenbuterol may be damaging to long-term health.

PMID: 12381771 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]





Characterization of adrenoceptor involvement in skeletal and cardiac myotoxicity Induced by sympathomimetic agents: toward a new bioassay for beta-blockers.

Tan LB, Burniston JG, Clark WA, Ng Y, Goldspink DF.

Academic Unit of Molecular Vascular Medicine, University of Leeds, England.

Excessive levels of catecholamines have long been known to be cardiotoxic, but less well known are their toxic effects on skeletal muscle. By using an antimyosin monoclonal antibody and quantitative methods to measure the extent of myocyte necrosis, and by employing modulators of adrenoceptors (ARs), including clenbuterol, bupranolol, propranolol, bisoprolol, atenolol, ICI-118551, phenoxybenzamine, prazosin, and yohimbine, the involvement of ARs in isoproterenol-induced myotoxicity was characterized. In the myocardium, the toxic effects were predominantly mediated via the beta(1)-ARs. In the soleus muscle, it was almost solely via the beta(2)-ARs. Myotoxicity was also observed in the myocardium when challenged with the beta(2)-AR agonist clenbuterol. This was found to be mediated via sympathetic presynaptic beta(2)-ARs, leading to enhanced release of norepinephrine. This effect was abolished by prior treatment with reserpine. The skeletal muscle was found to be more sensitive to the myotoxic effects than cardiac muscle at lower doses of beta-AR agonists. These experiments introduce a new way of assaying beta-AR antagonists by classifying them according to their ability to prevent catecholamine-induced myotoxicity. Further research along these lines may deepen understanding of which beta-blockers work best in heart failure therapy.

PMID: 12658052 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]






Dose-dependent separation of the hypertrophic and myotoxic effects of the beta(2)-adrenergic receptor agonist clenbuterol in rat striated muscles.

Burniston JG, Clark WA, Tan LB, Goldspink DF.

Research Institute for Sport & Exercise Sciences, Liverpool John Moores University, Webster Street, Liverpool L3 2ET, UK.

Muscle growth in response to large doses (milligrams per kilogram) of beta(2)-adrenergic receptor agonists has been reported consistently. However, such doses may also induce myocyte death in the heart and skeletal muscles and hence may not be safe doses for humans. We report the hypertrophic and myotoxic effects of different doses of clenbuterol. Rats were infused with clenbuterol (range, 1 mug to 1 mg.kg(-1)) for 14 days. Muscle protein content, myofiber cross-sectional area, and myocyte death were then investigated. Infusions of >/=10 mug.kg(-1).d(-1) of clenbuterol significantly (P < 0.05) increased the protein content of the heart (12%-15%), soleus (12%), plantaris (18%-29%), and tibialis anterior (11%-22%) muscles, with concomitant myofiber hypertrophy. Larger doses (100 mug or 1 mg) induced significant (P < 0.05) myocyte death in the soleus (peak 0.2 +/- 0.1% apoptosis), diaphragm (peak 0.15 +/- 0.1% apoptosis), and plantaris (peak 0.3 +/- 0.05% necrosis), and significantly increased the area fraction of collagen in the myocardium. *These data show that the low dose of 10 mug.kg(-1).d(-1) can be used in rats to investigate the anabolic effects of clenbuterol in the absence of myocyte death.* Muscle Nerve, 2006.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Giants. So in a nutshell for al the people who are not scientifically minded (like me)! There is a possibility that clen use can have long term adverse affects on cardiovascular health. 
Were all these studies done on rats? How would the dosages used on the rats compare to human dosages?

----------


## vermin

Forgetting the rat<>human thing, I think that most humans woudl use clen at about the 100mcg level.

----------


## Giants11

The highlighted part up top:

*These data show that the low dose of 10 mug.kg(-1).d(-1) can be used in rats to investigate the anabolic effects of clenbuterol in the absence of myocyte death*

Shows that it can cause heart cell death at 10mcg per Kg.

Which would be about a 100mcg dose for a human.

Granted this is not set in stone, it just a risk I personally will not take.

----------


## helium3

i would imagine that the effects are not perminent.

----------


## 1819

> great post although running benadryl during the 3rd week would require you to start taking it on the 15th day not 21st, correct? thats the way i run it anyway.


bumpin my question.

----------


## Giants11

> i would imagine that the effects are not perminent.


Myocyte Death would be permanent.

----------


## Swifto

Good stuff. Well done.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks again giants that definately gives us food for thought.

----------


## vermin

> *These data show that the low dose of 10 mug.kg(-1).d(-1) can be used in rats to investigate the anabolic effects of clenbuterol in the absence of myocyte death*
> 
> Shows that it can cause heart cell death at 10mcg per Kg.
> 
> _Which would be about a 100mcg dose for a human._


Only if the human weighed 10kg (22 pounds). And you have the results backwards, the 10mcg dose is the safe one - "*anabolic effects of clenbuterol in the absence of myocyte death*". 

I muffed my math above (thought humans took mg, not mcg doses). For our legendary example of the 100kg (220 pound) human that "safe" dose would be 10*100, or 1000mcg, about 10X what most take, or in other words the usual 100mcg for the 100kg human would be a dose of 1mcg/kg - 1/10th the "safe" dose.

Of course, that is "safe" in rats.

But if you figure that their "low" dose was 10X what we take, and the next dose was 10X that, or 100X what we take...as long as I watch my BP I am not really so afraid. 

Can you imagine taking 100X the usual dose of clen a day for two weeks?

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

great post beast. It should be a sticky. I have a question though.... 
Somebody told me that In His Opinion " people with high B/F should not use Clenbuterol . Obviously you do not feel the same way right? I am 20yrs, 220lbs, 16-19% B/F. 

I have done only (1) other cycle of Tren and Winny (but I believe that both of those compounds were seriously underdosed and I did not see any results after about 6 wks and I discontinued use. 

Soon (within the next couple of months) I plan on doing another cycle (real AAS this time: MNFG is B****sh D****n)

Cycle: 
TEST CYPIONATE - 400mgs/wk for 10wks
PROVIRON - 25mgs/ed for 10wks
Nolvadex - 10mg/ed for 10wks (and 18 days before PCT)

PCT:
Clomid- 300/day 1
100mg/ed for days 2-11
50mg/ed for days 12-25
Nolvadex- 10mg/ed for 20-30 days(about 40-45 days in all after last inj.)

Seem like a good cycle? I am trying to inform you as much as possible so you can help me.
I believe that you said that you had used Clen while you were using AAS in order to retain muscle. Would that be a good idea for me being that this is only my 2nd cycle (1st real cycle)??? should I maybe use the Clen before I even start using my AAS cycle ?? Or should I include it into my PCT somehow??? Should I try cutting with Clen/Winstrol /EQ/Primobolan ect.... before I even think about taking TEST????

My first priority is dropping B/F! Another person told me that I shouldn't even use AAS until I get my B/F into single digits b/c of aromatization possibilities which I think is absurd. What is your opinion on that?? 

Any advice/suggestions/opinions you can provide me will be much appreciated. I am kind of lost here on what i should do or what my options would be. Thanks beast.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well I cant see any problem with using clen with high BF. The important thing is that you have got your diet spot on and lost a substantial ammount of fat with it before resorting to drugs. Diet and cardio are THE most useful tools we have in the fight against flab. Only when results start to decline as the body becomes accustomed to the cardio and lack of cals would i suggest adding clen.
I have used clen during a cutting cycle and I am currently using it for PCT. I found both to be effective.
At 20yrs old i would not reccomend you use AS at all. You should be able to make the most of your natural test levels and make some great muscle gains without drugs at your age. If you are looking to cut up then AS is not going to help you. Sort out your diet and training and then maybe look at clen or ECA/Y. Good luck

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> Well I cant see any problem with using clen with high BF. The important thing is that you have got your diet spot on and lost a substantial ammount of fat with it before resorting to drugs. Diet and cardio are THE most useful tools we have in the fight against flab. Only when results start to decline as the body becomes accustomed to the cardio and lack of cals would i suggest adding clen.
> I have used clen during a cutting cycle and I am currently using it for PCT. I found both to be effective.
> At 20yrs old i would not reccomend you use AS at all. You should be able to make the most of your natural test levels and make some great muscle gains without drugs at your age. If you are looking to cut up then AS is not going to help you. Sort out your diet and training and then maybe look at clen or ECA/Y. Good luck


I am working on my diet which isnt bad but how long from now should I only rely on diet and cardio before I start clen???? A couple months/years?? Also, I seem to be having a rather difficult time building and putting on muscle. I don't know if my test levels are low or what..... I heard that BloodWork for test levels and lipids and thyroid ect.... Was like $500. WTF is up with that price. Thanks for the info.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Oh, and what is ECA?? Is that like Hydroxycut or something?

----------


## saffro

FINALLY a breakdown of clen and how to use it, with no scientific vocab. Thanks alot, much appreciated

----------


## SS1476

Ephedra
Caffeine
Aspirin

----------


## Giants11

> Only if the human weighed 10kg (22 pounds). And you have the results backwards, the 10mcg dose is the safe one - "*anabolic effects of clenbuterol in the absence of myocyte death*". 
> 
> I muffed my math above (thought humans took mg, not mcg doses). For our legendary example of the 100kg (220 pound) human that "safe" dose would be 10*100, or 1000mcg, about 10X what most take, or in other words the usual 100mcg for the 100kg human would be a dose of 1mcg/kg - 1/10th the "safe" dose.
> 
> Of course, that is "safe" in rats.
> 
> But if you figure that their "low" dose was 10X what we take, and the next dose was 10X that, or 100X what we take...as long as I watch my BP I am not really so afraid. 
> 
> Can you imagine taking 100X the usual dose of clen a day for two weeks?



Yup you are right....

My head was in the clouds yesterday, here is the study that shows heart cell death at low doses:

clenbuterol and apoptosis 


J Appl Physiol. 2004 Dec 10; [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links 


{beta}2-Adrenergic receptor stimulation in vivo induces apoptosis in the rat heart and soleus muscle.

Burniston JG, Tan LB, Goldspink DF.

Research Institute for Sports and Exercise Sciences, Liverpool John Moores University, Liverpool, United Kingdom.

High doses of the beta2-adrenergic receptor (AR) agonist, clenbuterol, can induce necrotic myocyte death in the heart and slow-twitch skeletal muscle of the rat. However, it is not known if this agent can also induce myocyte apoptosis and whether this would occur at a lower dose than previously reported for myocyte necrosis. Male Wistar rats were given single subcutaneous injections of clenbuterol. Immunohistochemistry was used to detect myocyte specific apoptosis (detected on cryosections using a caspase 3 antibody and confirmed using annexin V, single-strand DNA labelling and TUNEL). Myocyte apoptosis was first detected at 2 h, and peaked 4 h after clenbuterol administration. *The lowest dose of clenbuterol to induce cardiomyocyte apoptosis was 1 microg kg(-1),* with peak apoptosis (0.35 +/- 0.005 %; P<0.05) occurring in response to 5 mg kg(-1). In the soleus, peak apoptosis (5.8 +/- 2 %; P<0.05) was induced by the lower dose of 10 microg kg(-1). Cardiomyocyte apoptosis occurred throughout the ventricles, atria and papillary muscles. However, this damage was most abundant in the left ventricular subendocardium at a point 1.6 mm, that is, approximately one-quarter of the way from the apex towards the base. beta-AR antagonism (involving propranolol, bisoprolol or ICI 118,551) or reserpine was used to show that clenbuterol-induced myocardial apoptosis was mediated through neuromodulation of the sympathetic system and the cardiomyocyte beta1-AR, whereas in the soleus direct stimulation of the myocyte beta2-AR was involved. These data show that when administered in vivo, beta2-AR stimulation by clenbuterol is detrimental to cardiac and skeletal muscles even at low doses, by inducing apoptosis through beta1- and beta2-AR, respectively.

----------


## goose

Good posts gaints.I have said this before and will say it again....DNP in male use is safer than clen .Doing a few clen cycles is ok,it`s the regular use that concerns me.Let`s look at DNP:

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation &#169; 1996 Robert Ames)

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart."

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine."

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)."


Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.

I do not Advocate the use of DNP but clen is not as mild as people think.

----------


## helium3

> Good posts gaints.I have said this before and will say it again....DNP in male use is safer than clen .Doing a few clen cycles is ok,it`s the regular use that concerns me.Let`s look at DNP:
> 
> DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames)
> 
> Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."
> 
> "Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."
> 
> "it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."
> ...



i just dont like dnp,maybe i need to read more,but from some stories ive read,id be better off putting my internal organs in the microwave.

----------


## Giants11

> i just dont like dnp,maybe i need to read more,but from some stories ive read,id be better off putting my internal organs in the microwave.



Those are jsut horrow stories and not the facts.

Goose, excellent post. And I agree as well.

----------


## SS1476

Excellent info Shockey (Giants11) :Big Grin: 
You as well goose4,thank you.

BTW...GO BIG BLUE!!
Bring on those Bears  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Giants11

> Excellent info Shockey (Giants11)
> You as well goose4,thank you.
> 
> BTW...GO BIG BLUE!!
> Bring on those Bears



LOL, too many damn injuries...... :Frown:

----------


## vermin

Thanks for the update Giants - of course this does not explain the two studies with different results. The "good" news is I am finishing my first ever 2 weeks on clen and have realized no real results (the usual sides, just none of the benefits) and had been considering DNP . This info helps make up my mind....

----------


## SS1476

> LOL, too many damn injuries......


 I dont want to think about that...  :Frown: 
We need a great year for Tiki.I hope 
Strahan is well for this weekend.

sorry not football fans,we love our BLUE

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I hate football, start your own thread!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> Ephedra
> Caffeine
> Aspirin


Ok, is that better than Hydroxycut?????

----------


## Giants11

> I hate football, start your own thread!


Good point my bad.

Back to clen .

read Anthony Robert article on Albuterol, IMO its much safter due to the shorter half life and has something that Clen does not.

Human studies proving it effectiveness.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Yes albuterol looks like it could be the "new" clen . I will try it as soon as i can get my hands on it.

----------


## pr0digalsun

Thanks man, nice post. I just taken clen this week.

----------


## Jay-Ace

One other thing to consider however is that is has been said that humans have a lower density of Beta-Receptors than animals in any given tissue sample.

I see in the myotoxic text above that the apoptosis is thought to be related to the neuro & sympathetic systems, surely this would mean that with humans having a lower density than animals the toxicity would be less at any given dose?!?!

----------


## Timm1704

cracking post! my only question is this: what are your opinions on the 2 day on 2 day off method?

----------


## Jay-Ace

> cracking post! my only question is this: what are your opinions on the 2 day on 2 day off method?


You beta-2 receptors won't up regulate sufficiently in the the 2 day off period!!

Clenbuterol takes ~36 hours to "get through" your system, so in theory the 2 on/2 off method would only give you around 12 hours of clenbuterol free time, not enough for the receptors to up-regulate naturally.

The answer would be to enhance this up-regulation with the diphenhydramine or similar.

The article in the profiles section is very good!!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199822

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I would agree with jay, due to clens long half life I don't see how such a short off time could be as effective as either upregulation via anti histamines or from prolonged off time (2 weeks for example)

----------


## Timm1704

cheers guys, i will go with the 2 week method then

----------


## Jay-Ace

> cheers guys, i will go with the 2 week method then



What are your main goals??


Clenbuterol does exhibit some anabolic type properties, and it works very well to "reproportion" you, that is decrease Fat whilst either increasing or at least maintaining Muscle.

To gain the later effects though you would need to be looking at a course which runs for longer than 2 weeks, maybe 10-12 weeks with appropriate upregulation.

----------


## lanky

very informative post

looks like u did ur homework

----------


## Timm1704

> What are your main goals??
> 
> 
> Clenbuterol does exhibit some anabolic type properties, and it works very well to "reproportion" you, that is decrease Fat whilst either increasing or at least maintaining Muscle.
> 
> To gain the later effects though you would need to be looking at a course which runs for longer than 2 weeks, maybe 10-12 weeks with appropriate upregulation.


i am using clen for its anti catabolic properties whilst cutting. will be using masteron with it also

----------


## perfectbeast2001

will you be running any test too? If you are I'd save the clen for PCT and just diet hard while on the test/mast. If you just running it with the masteron then should be cool, Id dose it with benadryl so you can stay on for 8+ weeks and make use of clens anabolic /anti catabolic action.

----------


## Timm1704

> will you be running any test too? If you are I'd save the clen for PCT and just diet hard while on the test/mast. If you just running it with the masteron then should be cool, Id dose it with benadryl so you can stay on for 8+ weeks and make use of clens anabolic/anti catabolic action.


ok mate thanks for that. will start checking out what benadryl is all about

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> ok mate thanks for that. will start checking out what benadryl is all about


 
If you are in UK don't get benadryl as they use a different composition here. You need to get Nytol or boots own brand sleepease (cheaper), both contain 50mg Diphenhydramine, this is the active ingredient you are looking for to upregulate receptors.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> If you are in UK don't get benadryl as they use a different composition here. You need to get Nytol or boots own brand sleepease (cheaper), both contain 50mg Diphenhydramine, this is the active ingredient you are looking for to upregulate receptors.



Oh the memories on getting whacked out on Nytol!!


Those were the days!!


And don't do what some people do and buy it online, they sell it on ebay at about 500% markup!! Good old chemists, just ask for it and they're pretty good!!

----------


## Need-2-b-ripped

Great thread.....

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Very good Thread....I did 2 weeks of clen before I started my current superdrol cycle(week 3 starting tommrow, amazing results so far). In those mere 2 weeks with a pretty clean diet 2,300 cals 4 am cardios, I went from 198 to a very lean 188 which prepped me for my SD cycle where after 2 weeks im now at 203. After im done with my SD I will do 6 weeks straight of clen will benadryling on weeks 2,4 and 6 as I feel I wont be fully upregulated just 3 weeks after I did 2 weeks of Clen. I cant list website or UGL's but lets just say the clen I got was online, effective and 1/3 the price of Lions...side note it tated like crap.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sounds good corey. Good luck man!

----------


## x_moe

> If you are in UK don't get benadryl as they use a different composition here. You need to get Nytol or boots own brand sleepease (cheaper), both contain 50mg Diphenhydramine, this is the active ingredient you are looking for to upregulate receptors.


correct me if im wrong, we are talking about benadryl that is used for allergies right ?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes that is right, in the USA it contains Diphenhydramine which is what will upreg recptors.

----------


## RA

> Myocyte Death would be permanent.


 

 :LOL:  


You mean you cant do some sort of pct to come back from that?

----------


## x_moe

> yes that is right, in the USA it contains Diphenhydramine which is what will upreg recptors.


and is it only needed when we are using clen , is it not needed if using anything else other than clen ?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I'm guessing it could be used to upregulate the beta receptors for any drug that down regulates them.

----------


## x_moe

> I'm guessing it could be used to upregulate the beta receptors for any drug that down regulates them.


yup exactly what i meant, and what are the drugs that down regulates the beta receptors other than clen

----------


## Yesevil

> yup exactly what i meant, and what are the drugs that down regulates the beta receptors other than clen


Ephedrine does for sure.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Epherdrine, Albuterol off the top of my head.

----------


## x_moe

> Epherdrine, Albuterol off the top of my head.


ok awsome, so you say 50mg Diphenhydramine is needed a day with those fat burners, thanks alot for the info btw beast

----------


## perfectbeast2001

not every day, just run it for 7 days every third week. Take it at night or you will be drowsy in the day.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> yup exactly what i meant, and what are the drugs that down regulates the beta receptors other than clen


Clen , ephedrine, albuterol, salmeterol, epinephrine, norepinephrine, aphetamines & L-755507 to name a few. The later being the very latest obesity drug in devlopment!!

L-755507 is a beta-3 agonist (clen is primarily beta-2 with weak beta-1 & beta-3 agonist activity) which primarily works to speed up lipolysis.

I know for sure that Pfizer are developing it through the last stages at present and I think are about to conduct clinical trials.


Diphenhydramine will up regulate all the receptors Alpha-1 through to Beta-3.

----------


## x_moe

> Clen , ephedrine, albuterol, salmeterol, epinephrine, norepinephrine, aphetamines & L-755507 to name a few. The later being the very latest obesity drug in devlopment!!
> 
> L-755507 is a beta-3 agonist (clen is primarily beta-2 with weak beta-1 & beta-3 agonist activity) which primarily works to speed up lipolysis.
> 
> I know for sure that Pfizer are developing it through the last stages at present and I think are about to conduct clinical trials.
> 
> 
> Diphenhydramine will up regulate all the receptors Alpha-1 through to Beta-3.


great information, thanks jay

----------


## Growingpains

This should be stickied! Great work!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> I am working on my diet which isnt bad but how long from now should I only rely on diet and cardio before I start clen???? A couple months/years?? Also, I seem to be having a rather difficult time building and putting on muscle. I don't know if my test levels are low or what..... I heard that BloodWork for test levels and lipids and thyroid ect.... Was like $500. WTF is up with that price. Thanks for the info.


I'm just bumping my previous question... for beast

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

oh and I think I have made up my mind. I am going to do a 6 week cycle of CLEN before I do my AAS cycle. So I should take the Benadryl on days 15-22 and days 38-45??? And if Im using the dosage protocol/schedule that you laid out on the first page, then, do I stay at the highest dosage that I would reach throughout my entire cycle (120mcg)???????

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes mate that is correct.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

sweet, thanks man your info is appreciated.
One more question. Do you suggest that I taper down the exact same way that I tapered up??

----------


## Yesevil

> Clen , ephedrine, albuterol, salmeterol, epinephrine, norepinephrine, aphetamines & L-755507 to name a few. The later being the very latest obesity drug in devlopment!!
> 
> L-755507 is a beta-3 agonist (clen is primarily beta-2 with weak beta-1 & beta-3 agonist activity) which primarily works to speed up lipolysis.
> 
> I know for sure that Pfizer are developing it through the last stages at present and I think are about to conduct clinical trials.
> 
> 
> Diphenhydramine will up regulate all the receptors Alpha-1 through to Beta-3.


Good info!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Good info!


Ype totally agree. And it came from a homey in the UK, even better!!!!!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

you agree with tapering down the same EXACT way I would taper up? or were you only referring to Yesevil?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Sorry mate missed that!! 
I prefer to taper down with clen but there is no real reason to do so, it is completely up to you.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Not a problem, thanks for the info. I think I am going to try the ThermoShred for a month or two and see where that gets me. If i don't like the results then I am going to go with the Clen for about 5-6 wks. Did you ever try/have success with regular thermogenics before using clen? Also, i think I am going to go with the "REAL" Clen from a pharmacy online. Do you think it would be better to get the stuff from ARR?? And another thing, did you ever try the Zediten before using the Benadryl?? Thanks for all of the feedback.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Not a problem, thanks for the info. I think I am going to try the ThermoShred for a month or two and see where that gets me. If i don't like the results then I am going to go with the Clen for about 5-6 wks. Did you ever try/have success with regular thermogenics before using clen? Also, i think I am going to go with the "REAL" Clen from a pharmacy online. Do you think it would be better to get the stuff from ARR?? And another thing, did you ever try the Zediten before using the Benadryl?? Thanks for all of the feedback.


I have only used shop bought thernos for a pre excercise boost. I don't think there will be much difference between ARR or pharm grade, clen is clen IMO. I have not tried zaditen as it has to be dosed daily and it makes you sleepy which I would find counter-productive.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

So, if you dont mind me asking... Do you use the ARR CLEN ? I just dont understand why they sell it soo cheap. There has to be a catch. You know what I mean? But, so you think that the Thermo from the shop isn't going to give me very good results?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes I have used ARR clen and pharm grade. Pharm grade clen is very overpriced. Clen is cheap to produce but the drug companies like to **** us for as much as they can. So I choose ARR (or similar research supply shop) clen because of price.

----------


## waspie

finally someone that put clen info in an understandable manner, thanks. just for s&g is there any info on using clen AND dnp (i'm just asking!! no flames please  :Smilie:  )?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I don't have any DNP experience but I'm sure there are others on the board who have used this combo. If you don't get any success here then start a thread, Im sure you will get some replies.

----------


## vstarjewel

> not every day, just run it for 7 days *every third week*.


Why is it every third week when the FAQ stated that clen is only effective for approx 14 days? Is it because of the Benadryl? And can I just not take the clen for the week that I'm on the Benadryl (just to save a few pennies . . . )

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Why is it every third week when the FAQ stated that clen is only effective for approx 14 days? Is it because of the Benadryl? And can I just not take the clen for the week that I'm on the Benadryl (just to save a few pennies . . . )


14 days is a pretty conservative figure, the affects will gradually decline around day 14. You could dose Benadryl every second week if you felt it would be beneficial however 3rd week seems to work just fine.
If you skip the clen in the third week then you might as well run the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off protocol. The whole point of the benadryl cycle is that it allows you to stay on the clen.

----------


## vstarjewel

Got it. I'll try with the every third week cycle, if I feel that I'm not getting any effects with the clen , then I'll cut it back to every 2 weeks. BTW, is there a max dosage guideline that one should follow? I'd imagine that if the body adapts to clen quickly, that the dose would just keep going up and up and up to get the desired effects . . .??  :Hmmmm:  

Another question: prior to reading this thread, I had taken some sinus meds due to pain I was having. It had an antihistamine in it - how does this effect the clen if I only took it for 2 nights? Just curious . . . .

----------


## perfectbeast2001

the anti histamine may have helped upregulate your receptors which is fine!!
I have taken up to 200mcg per day. This is not a reccomended dosage though. I now stick at 140mcg. The point with clen is that everyone is different. You might find 60mcg is enough. 
Good luck

----------


## vstarjewel

Thank you Beast! Much appreciated!  :7up:

----------


## lifterjaydawg

great thread and great info on clen .

----------


## JuiceGirl311

2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine containing 50mg of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you are in UK!) every night during every third week while you are on Clen . So I would dose my Clen as usual and at day 21 I would add the Benadryl every night for 7 nights. Discontinue the Benadryl until day 42 and repeat. I favour this method as it helps me sleep and does not affect my performance in the day. I believe we can thank Anthony Roberts for this method.

You say to take the benadryl starting the third week so that would be actually day 15? then take it till day 21 which is the last day of week 3. i am getting a little confused, sorry. then 2 weeks straight clen adding benadryl day 45? ( dont know if i counted right) let me know if that is right. i started liquid clen monday so i have a liitle time. thanks so much! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

correct day 15 -21 benadryl (while still taking the clen ) then just clen until day 35 when you would take the benadryl again (while still on the clen) you could repeat this cycle for as long as needed. Long term clen use is not good for you BTW.

----------


## JuiceGirl311

gotcha thx again! :Lips:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

woohoo i got a kiss!!

----------


## helium3

> If you are in UK don't get benadryl as they use a different composition here. You need to get Nytol or boots own brand sleepease (cheaper), both contain 50mg Diphenhydramine, this is the active ingredient you are looking for to upregulate receptors.



thanks for that info,i need it.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no problem helium, gimme a kiss too.

----------


## helium3

:Embarrased:

----------


## Timm1704

> 


prude!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## helium3

dont you start,suppose you wanna kiss as well?

----------


## helium3

ive been on clen for 7 days weight starting to shift now,i dont like the shrinking part but i need to see how i go.gonna pick myself some nytol or boots version this week.im only gonna run it for 4 weeks in [email protected] max,im @80mcg at the moment.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Hey Heliem, what do you mean you dont like the shrinking part?

And beast, what do you consider "long term" (Months, Years, ect.) Thanks.

----------


## helium3

> Hey Heliem, what do you mean you dont like the shrinking part?
> 
> 
> 
> And beast, what do you consider "long term" (Months, Years, ect.) Thanks.


yeah its just when the fat starts to disappear your overall size drops a little.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

ok cool. thats what I thought you meant, but I wanted to be sure. I am going to start a 5-10 week cycle pretty soon. Any advice other than what is stated in this thread? Thanks

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I would call long term 4+ months

----------


## marcus300

Good thread just recentley read it, alot of good info for everyone thanks PB, ive used clen many ways over the years and for me ive always gone back to 2 wks on 2 wks off, this works wonders for me and i think clen is very valuable in any pct cycle,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks Marcus, I'm running it for PCT now, It's leaning me up nicely with hardly any loss of muscle or strength so it's all good to me!

----------


## Tren Bull

> *Clen FAQ*
> 
> After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum
> 
> *Q. What is Clen?*
> 
> *A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.
> 
> *Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*
> ...



i dont like it!!!












































 :Wink/Grin:  j/k bro. thats some quality information  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Tren Bull

> ive been on clen for 7 days weight starting to shift now,i dont like the shrinking part but i need to see how i go.gonna pick myself some nytol or boots version this week.im only gonna run it for 4 weeks in [email protected] max,im @80mcg at the moment.



oh man... i love clen and i think its absolutely essential for pct, but i dont really like the way it makes me feel. i shake alot when im on it too.

haha, back in the day, my girls father saw me when i was on some good clen, and he thought i was on meth or cocaine or something

 :LOL:

----------


## Shang III

most impressed

----------


## pigrond

very good info answered all my qeustions and will be in my pct and fat loss cycle to come

----------


## mark_newcastle

great post beast!!!!

----------


## BG

^^<>^^

----------


## lifterjaydawg

why isn't this thread a sticky yet?

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

dont know. It definately should be.

----------


## crazycrab

Thanks for all the info. great post

----------


## shrpskn

I agree....this should be a sticky.

----------


## glovesf

Hello,
I just received my Clen and started it on Tue. I am getting really bad headaches... Can I take advil or something.

----------


## ehall1000

good piece

----------


## Jay-Ace

> Hello,
> I just received my Clen and started it on Tue. I am getting really bad headaches... Can I take advil or something.



What dosage did you take??

Try taking an aspirin as this normally helps, but do not ignore the fact that you've got a headache!!

How much do you weigh?? Do you suffer from allergies??


I'd be looking to drop your dose to 20mcg then increase by 20mcg every other day to a max of 100mcg. If you don't get headaches doing it this way it just means that you took much too early and everything should be ok.

Jay

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I get headaches during the first two weeks of clen . I just take OTC painkillers like aspirin or paracetamol.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> I get headaches during the first two weeks of clen. I just take OTC painkillers like aspirin or paracetamol.


Beast, as you know the headaches aren't really a problem might i sugest that you take paracetamol or better still Ibuprofen. Aspirin has a marked Anti-Pyretic effect and so will knock back the thermogenic effect which you want from the Clen !!

 :Wink:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good plan I will stick to paracetomol. I would not use Ibuprofen for anything as they have been shown to prevent muscle growth.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> good plan I will stick to paracetomol. I would not use Ibuprofen for anything as they have been shown to prevent muscle growth.



Interesting!! I haven't heard of this but shall investigate!!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Jay-Ace

Beast....

Intesrestingly enough it turns out that this is true to action against the COX enzymes. However, Paracetamol has ben shown to have a more mared efect on protein snthesis and so muscle growth than Iburofen.

Just spoke to matey at the pharmacy and he confirmed what I've read, they try to avoid giving people with muscle wasting Paracetamol type producs due to this.

I've just read a study carried out by a uniersity in USA that paracetamol caused 14% decrease in the COX enzyme, whereas Ibuprofen caused only a 1% derease. Matey's advice was to go another way about it and use an opiate based painkiller like codeine, or dihydrocodeine. He reckons that Paramol from the chemists is the est bet without prescription which contains paracetamol and dihydrocodeine!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## vermin

What about acetaminophen? That's what I've used.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> What about acetaminophen? That's what I've used.



Thats paracetamol!!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## vermin

Never heard it called that. Ibuprofen interferes with blood thinners. What is the COX2 effect of aspirin? It might be the best choice for some in spite of it potentially interfering with the clen .

----------


## Jay-Ace

> Never heard it called that. Ibuprofen interferes with blood thinners. What is the COX2 effect of aspirin? It might be the best choice for some in spite of it potentially interfering with the clen.


So far as I can find, pretty much 90% of all the analgesics affect the COX enzymes. The exception to this is opiate ased analgesics which act in a totally different manner!!

So that would rule out Paracetamol, Aspirin, Ibuprofen, Sulfadine etc etc

Codeine, Dihydrocodeine and morphine don't affect COX enzymes.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

nubain it is then! J/K man ill just put up with the first two weeks of headaches!! Good info jay

----------


## Jay-Ace

> nubain it is then! J/K man ill just put up with the first two weeks of headaches!! Good info jay


Nubain is an incredibly good drug, but only if you have the will power to take it when needed and not recreationally!!

A good friend of mine is hooked on it, he just didnt have the wil to give it up. But the pain relief is superb!!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Hey beast, how much BODYFAT do you think I should expect to lose during an 8 week cycle of CLEN with the proper dieting and cardio (about 20-30 minutes everyday) and weight lifting about 4 days/wk? 

Also, is it ok to continue to take my regular supplements while on clen? 
***** Complex, Glutamine, Multivitamin(has lots of everything in it), Glucosamine, Pre-Workout mix (arginine, glutamine, caffeine, creatine ect..), BCAAs, Chromium Picolinate, Whey Protein, and ofcourse 2-3mg/day of Taurine?? I figured it would be ok to take continue to regularly take all of this stuff but I it is the CAFFEINE i am most worried about.

----------


## WelshWarrior

Bookmarked

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey beast, how much BODYFAT do you think I should expect to lose during an 8 week cycle of CLEN with the proper dieting and cardio (about 20-30 minutes everyday) and weight lifting about 4 days/wk? 
> 
> Also, is it ok to continue to take my regular supplements while on clen? 
> ***** Complex, Glutamine, Multivitamin(has lots of everything in it), Glucosamine, Pre-Workout mix (arginine, glutamine, caffeine, creatine ect..), BCAAs, Chromium Picolinate, Whey Protein, and ofcourse 2-3mg/day of Taurine?? I figured it would be ok to take continue to regularly take all of this stuff but I it is the CAFFEINE i am most worried about.


I can't answer the body fat question as it is dependant on too many factors (current BF,genetic,diet,training) to name a few.
Yes you can continue to use your supps. Just be careful with the caffiene. When i drink a couple of coffees on clen i get twitchy and nervous feelings.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> I can't answer the body fat question as it is dependant on too many factors (current BF,genetic,diet,training) to name a few.
> Yes you can continue to use your supps. Just be careful with the caffiene. When i drink a couple of coffees on clen i get twitchy and nervous feelings.



Do you think of your heart when you take Clenuterl??  :AaGreen22:  

Wha a  :Aajack:  that Doc guy was!!


The caffeine can be a bit naughty with clen , although I've found that washing the Clen down with coffee is quite good as the caffeine is just wearing off when the clen kicks in!!! And caffeine is a great lipolysis stimulator, which is always a good thing!!!

Jay

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

"I can't answer the body fat question as it is dependant on too many factors (current BF,genetic,diet,training) to name a few.
Yes you can continue to use your supps. Just be careful with the caffiene. When i drink a couple of coffees on clen i get twitchy and nervous feelings"

"Do you think of your heart when you take Clenuterl?? 

Wha a that Doc guy was!!


The caffeine can be a bit naughty with clen, although I've found that washing the Clen down with coffee is quite good as the caffeine is just wearing off when the clen kicks in!!! And caffeine is a great lipolysis stimulator, which is always a good thing!!!"

Jay


Ok cool. I have the liquid clen so I dont think that I need to wash it down with anything. I will probably just try to stay away from drinks that contain caffeine while on the clen........ Should I not drink my PreWorkoutDrink which contains A LOT of caffeine though???

----------


## perfectbeast2001

see how you feel, maybe give yourself a week or so to get used to the clen then if you feel ok try a half serving of the pre workout drink. It wont kill you but it might make you feel anxious and give you a rapid heartbeat ect.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

alright cool. I really didnt want to give up the pre w.o.d. because it has a lot of really good stuff in it (glutamine, creatine, arginine, ect....) thanks

----------


## Jay-Ace

As beast said, play it safe and take it easy. Caffeine tends to work quicker than Clen and wears off quicker so timing is everything!!

Oh, but do wash your Liquid Clen down with ater at the very least!! You wanna get it into your stomach, not you throat!!

Jay

----------


## judostar

thanks for the info guys this is agreat thread as many have already said. I will be using clen later in my cutting cycle and you guys have answered almost all of my questions.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

NP mate glad you liked it.

----------


## Jay-Ace

I love it when a plan comes together!!  :Smilie: 

Man, gotta love the A-Team!!!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> As beast said, play it safe and take it easy. Caffeine tends to work quicker than Clen and wears off quicker so timing is everything!!
> 
> Oh, but do wash your Liquid Clen down with ater at the very least!! You wanna get it into your stomach, not you throat!!
> 
> Jay


So are you saying that i should put the clen into a glass of water and drink it or just put it onto my tongue and then drink some water?? I am using an insulin syringe for measuring purposes BTW.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

either will do fine

----------


## Jay-Ace

> So are you saying that i should put the clen into a glass of water and drink it or just put it onto my tongue and then drink some water?? I am using an insulin syringe for measuring purposes BTW.



Personally I squirt it onto my tongu (5 in morning & 2 at lunch) and then wash down with a cup of lemon squash.

Water will do fine, i use emon coz I hate the aftertaste and I'm not keen on Cherries!!!

Just my luck that Fruit Punch is actually Total Cherry!!  :1laugh:

----------


## jerseyda6

you say clen is by perscription.. is there any other way of getting this without a prescription.. i am not talking about getting it illegally but like combineing supps to get a similar effect or something like that???? thank you

----------


## Jay-Ace

> you say clen is by perscription.. is there any other way of getting this without a prescription.. i am not talking about getting it illegally but like combineing supps to get a similar effect or something like that???? thank you



You can buy Clen  from the site sponsor AR-R by clicking on the word Clen anywhere on the page!!  :Wink: 


Jay

----------


## BG

^^<>^^

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

HAHA. that sucks. thanks for the info guys. I will just put onto my tongue and then drink a glass of water afterwards.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> HAHA. that sucks. thanks for the info guys. I will just put onto my tongue and then drink a glass of water afterwards.



Let me know how you get on bro!!

Jay

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Let me know how you get on bro!!

Jay

How I get on? Sorry, I dont understand...... Get on with Clen - Like how I do or what??

----------


## Jay-Ace

> Let me know how you get on bro!!
> 
> Jay
> 
> How I get on? Sorry, I dont understand...... Get on with Clen - Like how I do or what??



Yeah sorry, I meant to say if you have good results, side effects etc!!


Jay

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Oh ok. Yea, i didnt even read it like that but sure, I will definately let you know how it goes. I am going to start either tomorrow or monday Im not sure yet. But as it stands right now. I am 6' 215 and my b/f % is like 16-19 or somewhere around there..... Yea i know its high but whatever. Hopefully I will be down to about 200 with 12-15% b/f after my 8 wk cycle.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Hey I have a question though... My GF just recently started using Clen about 4 days ago. I told her to start out at 20mcg/day and work her way up as she gets used to the side effects. The first couple of days she was just kind of jittery and shaky but today she upped her dosage from 30 - 40mcg and said that she felt kind of OUT OF BREATH and that her CHEST FELT "HEAVY" is this ok or normal or should I yank the sh*t from her before she has a serious problem?? Kind of worried

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I would not like to advise anyone to do clen if they are suffering from chest pain ect, my advice would be to go to the doctor, it is not worth messing herself up.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

well she doesnt have chest pain exactly but she just said that she was kind of short of breath and that her chest felt "heavy" meaning well the same thing as being short of breath....... Should I tell her to stop or is it ok? Does she really need to go to the doctor? b/c it isnt chest PAIN??

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I am not a doctor and I would not know what advice to give, I do know that any unusual feelings in the chest area combined with shortness of breath sounds like it would be worth getting a doc to have a look at her. Like i said it is not worth taking a risk on.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

I know. It definately isnt worth taking a risk on but for some reason, i dont think that she needs to go to the doctor. I forgot to mention that she said this after she went up and down some stairs several times. But, so you think she should discontinue use and see a doctor anyways. If so, should she see him right away or if the shortness of breath persists after use has been discontinue ect.... Thanks for your advice i appreciate it. You have never had shortness of breath when on clen ???

----------


## Jay-Ace

Definately stop her taking anymore Clen !!

Clebuterol is a powerful bronchialdilator, meaning it causes the inner workings of your lungs open up theoretically allowing more air to flow through. This is what an asthma inhaler does to help a sufferer breathe.

The symptoms your GF has ben having sound like possibly the bronchialdilation has gone too far, this can cause some discomfort felt in the chest cavity. But more worrying is that Clebuterol affects the heart muscle and the smooth muscles involved in breathing (the diaphragm). If these muscles were to spasm or cramp severely then I think you can imagine the consequences.

This could be a sign that she is intollerent to Clen or that she has an underlying problem, I have read several studies which show that an electrolyte mbalance or depletion can cause lots of problems if Clen is then introduced. It may be that she has a very low level of Taurine or maybe Pottasium.

If after she stops taking it the symptoms haven't completely gone with 48hrs th seek medial attention immediately. That is if you love her and she doesn't hae a nice insurance policy  :Wink: 

Jay

----------


## AR16

I will be going for an intership in January 2007 and I'm pretty sure that they're going to perform a drug test on me. I'm not using any drugs right now, however, I have been thinking about using Clen to help me lose some body fat. My question is this: How long does Clen stay in your system after stopping? Would I fail the drug test if they find CLen in my system? I ordered Clen and it's already in my house, I'm just afraid of starting a cycle and then fail the drug test which would bring serious consequences in my career!!! 

Thanks for your help!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I will be going for an intership in January 2007 and I'm pretty sure that they're going to perform a drug test on me. I'm not using any drugs right now, however, I have been thinking about using Clen to help me lose some body fat. My question is this: How long does Clen stay in your system after stopping? Would I fail the drug test if they find CLen in my system? I ordered Clen and it's already in my house, I'm just afraid of starting a cycle and then fail the drug test which would bring serious consequences in my career!!! 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


clen does not hang around in the body long. I have never heard of any drug testing being done on employees or students that screened for clen. Even if they did you can just say you are an asthma sufferer and you buy clen from an RX overseas.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> clen does not hang around in the body long. I have never heard of any drug testing being done on employees or students that screened for clen. Even if they did you can just say you are an asthma sufferer and you buy clen from an RX overseas.



Their generally looking for controled substances as Beast has pointed out. 

A further "system cleanser" which I find to be excellent is taking 1000mg of Niacin ED. You can feel it flushing your system out of all the nasty shit!!


Jay

----------


## texasmk4

very good information thanks beast

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> Definately stop her taking anymore Clen !!
> 
> Clebuterol is a powerful bronchialdilator, meaning it causes the inner workings of your lungs open up theoretically allowing more air to flow through. This is what an asthma inhaler does to help a sufferer breathe.
> 
> The symptoms your GF has ben having sound like possibly the bronchialdilation has gone too far, this can cause some discomfort felt in the chest cavity. But more worrying is that Clebuterol affects the heart muscle and the smooth muscles involved in breathing (the diaphragm). If these muscles were to spasm or cramp severely then I think you can imagine the consequences.
> 
> This could be a sign that she is intollerent to Clen or that she has an underlying problem, I have read several studies which show that an electrolyte mbalance or depletion can cause lots of problems if Clen is then introduced. It may be that she has a very low level of Taurine or maybe Pottasium.
> 
> If after she stops taking it the symptoms haven't completely gone with 48hrs th seek medial attention immediately. That is if you love her and she doesn't hae a nice insurance policy 
> ...


So she definately needs to stop taking it???? I told her that she should stop and she wont listen so i might end up having to steal it from her. I guess she is a clen fiend now or something. Lol. Im just kidding but i told her to take the Taurine pills that I got her and she hasnt been? do you think that could be why or do you really think that she is intollerant to clen?? Thanks for all the info

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

bump

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

ahh, nevermind about those questions. she is going to stop. do you think that the lack of taurine could have been causing the problems though?? I am probaby going to start an 8 wk cycle here in a few but now I am kind of worried. I have the sh*t from ARR (as did she). Is it maybe overdosed?? She had been having headaches and was shaky and all kind of sh*t while she was using it.... Do you think that it was just because she is completely intollerant to it? Lack of taurine? It would really piss me off if i take it and cant even continue because of the side effects. I am not wasting $130 bucks like that. WTF?? Am i just overreacting or what? I really dont want to have all of those side effects? Let me know what you all think. BEAST, did you have these kind of side effects when you began?? If not what all side effects did you have?? Thanks for the info.

----------


## Jay-Ace

> ahh, nevermind about those questions. she is going to stop. do you think that the lack of taurine could have been causing the problems though?? I am probaby going to start an 8 wk cycle here in a few but now I am kind of worried. I have the sh*t from ARR (as did she). Is it maybe overdosed?? She had been having headaches and was shaky and all kind of sh*t while she was using it.... Do you think that it was just because she is completely intollerant to it? Lack of taurine? It would really piss me off if i take it and cant even continue because of the side effects. I am not wasting $130 bucks like that. WTF?? Am i just overreacting or what? I really dont want to have all of those side effects? Let me know what you all think. BEAST, did you have these kind of side effects when you began?? If not what all side effects did you have?? Thanks for the info.



Deep Breath!!

1

2

3

4
.
.
.
.
10

Ok, now we've sorted that little panic attack out lets have a look at your situation.

If you've done your homework (I would hope you did before giving Clen to your gf!!) you'll know that Clen has some side effects, some are manageable and some are, as far as we know, not!!

_MANY_people experience the shaky feeling, especially in the 1st two weeks of a cycle and possibly even more so on your 1st Clen cycle. Also, mild headaches are just as common and as discussed previously normally subside within 7-10 days. This is your body adjusting to the changes, things like lower blood sugar levels, increased metabolism, increased respiratory rate etc etc etc

What your gf experienced could be perfectly normal, but as a precaution we said tell her to stop!! I see no reason if her side effects have worn off immediately, that she couldn't try another cycle of Clen so long as she's doing it right.

As you well know it's important to take the Taurine as Clen causes quite a significant drop in this essential amino acid, thought to be directly linked to the nasty cramps some people experience. These cramps manifest in all different muscles as well, neck, back, groin, arms chest etc are all possibilities!! I would suggest that she supplements her Taurine intake 1 week befor starting the Clen cycle, along with a regular OTC multivitamin/mineral supplement. Also, she should be upping her water intake 2 days before startig the cycle to properly hydrate herself.

To be fair, and because you have concerns, I'd suggest you do exactly the same. If you experience cramps you could increase a little on the Taurine and try to increase your Potassium intake (bananas are good)

See how things go!!

Jay

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

haha. I think Im ok now. yea, I think she was kind of freaking out about her side effects too. She was experiencing like every possible side effect from clen . This morning she said that her chest hurt and that she was short of breath so, that means that something IS wrong because she hasnt taken any more since yesterday morning...... I suppose she is going to go to the doctor and get checked out for it. I feel kind of bad for her having these bad of side effects.... I have dont plenty of research and did plenty of investigating on Clenbuterol before I gave it to her. She just doesnt like it and like I said will go to the doctor for her breathing problems.

I think I am still going to do my cycle. I may start Monday. Do you think I should wait until i have suplemented my Taurine for a week to start?? Thanks for the info.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I never have but everyone is different.

----------


## Giants11

> I will be going for an intership in January 2007 and I'm pretty sure that they're going to perform a drug test on me. I'm not using any drugs right now, however, I have been thinking about using Clen to help me lose some body fat. My question is this: How long does Clen stay in your system after stopping? Would I fail the drug test if they find CLen in my system? I ordered Clen and it's already in my house, I'm just afraid of starting a cycle and then fail the drug test which would bring serious consequences in my career!!! 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



Clen has got a 36 hour half life so it will accumulate fairly quickly into your system much liek DNP does. Which also means that it will take a while to clear.

However there unless you are competing in professional or NCAA sports, you will not be tested for Clen. Company Drug tests, test for the good ole stuff.

Pot
Opiates
Coke etc....

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

"I never have but everyone is different."

Damn, never?? Thats crazy as hell..

----------


## Jay-Ace

> "I never have but everyone is different."
> 
> Damn, never?? Thats crazy as hell..




I think Beast was saying he's never preloaded the Taurine.

I suggested it to you because you are worried about the sides, as an inexperienced user the sides would seem more worrying to you so preloading the Taurine may help you to have a better experience with the cycle.

Jay

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> I think Beast was saying he's never preloaded the Taurine.
> 
> I suggested it to you because you are worried about the sides, as an inexperienced user the sides would seem more worrying to you so preloading the Taurine may help you to have a better experience with the cycle.
> 
> Jay


Oh yea, that makes sense now. I will probably do the preloading. Should I do it for a full week though or not? Probably not since I am only doing it because I am worried about sides right?? Thanks for clarifying

----------


## Jay-Ace

> Oh yea, that makes sense now. I will probably do the preloading. Should I do it for a full week though or not? Probably not since I am only doing it because I am worried about sides right?? Thanks for clarifying



Just front load couple of days before the cycle, say 6 caps on day -2, 5 caps on day -1 and then go with 3 or 4 caps a day during the cycle!!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> Just front load couple of days before the cycle, say 6 caps on day -2, 5 caps on day -1 and then go with 3 or 4 caps a day during the cycle!!


Alright. Cool, i appreciate it jay.

----------


## AR16

How long clen stays in your body after you stop using it? Can it be detected in a drug test? I'm concerned about that.

----------


## fenceguy

looking for clarification. Do yall see a problem with taking benadryl during the whole cycle?

----------


## AR16

*JAY & BEAST thank you very much!!!!!*

----------


## BG

Ttt....

----------


## Juice08

This should be a sticky IMO!! Thanks Beast! I am about to do my first run with clen , so this will be very helpful!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

I agree. This should probably be made into a sticky.

----------


## BG

bump

----------


## t-gunz

great post perfectbeast !!!!

----------


## lifterjaydawg

when is this going to be a sticky, best clen information ever!!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys gald you liked it.

----------


## gotjuice28

not a fan of clen

----------


## Jay-Ace

> not a fan of clen



Thanks for that!!


Jog on  :1seeyah:

----------


## freakinhuge

Amazing Thread. No need to ask any other clen questions. This thread has all the info anyone could possibly need.

----------


## HICKSVILL

:1laugh:  your the man... i get twissed with all that tec-stuff
thanks!!!

----------


## shrpskn

Beast is to clen as what Bino is to letro therapy. Great work guys.  :AaGreen22: 

I can't believe this isn't a sticky yet.. :Hmmmm:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks guys  :Smilie:

----------


## Anavar Man

Killer post Beast, I have been debating whether or not to take clen in the spring. You have convinced me to give it a try.

----------


## James32812

Great post, definately makes how to use clen very clear

----------


## goose

Beast is the clen king.

Does his face look bothered?

NO.

Great thread.

----------


## Power466

> Supplementing Taurine (I take 2g pre workout and 2g PWO) should cure this.


I workout about 10 pm so could i still use Taurine for cramps?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I workout about 10 pm so could i still use Taurine for cramps?


sure thats fine.

----------


## notorious_mem

beast, my wife is starting to use clen next monday.shes on a couple anti-depressants wellbutrin and lexapro.what do you think of using clen while on these there mostly too help her get through dental school which has been very stressfull.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I would not use clen combined with Wellbutrin. Wellbutrin guidelines advise against using with ephedrine and other stimulants due to high BP problems. These are both seriously strong compounds and mixing any other drug with them without a doctors prescription would be madness. Tell her to slowly come off of them under docs guidance and then run some clen. Good luck.

----------


## notorious_mem

ight appreciate it beast.

----------


## VinceRKG

Beast, great post, I am going to start my cycle soon, How long should you stay on the T3 Clen cycle? 6 weeks and than off and than start back up? Sorry for the questions, you had alot of great info on that post...Thanks

----------


## Juice08

> not a fan of clen


  :Nutkick:  


Thats neither here nor there!!! 

Not being a clen fan, still doesn't take away that this is very helpful information. Once again, this should be a sticky!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast, great post, I am going to start my cycle soon, How long should you stay on the T3 Clen cycle? 6 weeks and than off and than start back up? Sorry for the questions, you had alot of great info on that post...Thanks


you can cycle for as long as you like, the only thing that would dictate length would be (possibly) increased risk of sides (such as cardio related problems). If you are not where you want to be fat loss wise after 10-12 weeks with clen /t3 then you are doing something very wrong elsewhere (diet,cardio)

----------


## crazycrab

would you only run clen in the two weeks and the third with diphenhydramine or could you go two the benadryl before the end of the 2 week period if you feel the clen having a lesser effect before the two weeks are up. would it just be safer to stick with the two week and every third with benadryl?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> would you only run clen in the two weeks and the third with diphenhydramine or could you go two the benadryl before the end of the 2 week period if you feel the clen having a lesser effect before the two weeks are up. would it just be safer to stick with the two week and every third with benadryl?


I haver a friend who uses it "when he feels the clen is not working" which is normally in the second week for him. He loses BF fine and reports no particualr sides.

----------


## crazycrab

thanks Beast
I will stick to the 2 weeks, the third with Ben.
Merry Christmas

----------


## y100adics

Can you take 2 tyenol pm's each tablet contains 25mg diphenhydramine

----------


## perfectbeast2001

you could but i would not suggest you do. You can buy many medications cheaply which contain only diphenhydramine, the medication you listed contains a pain killer as well which is not needed and may cause problems such as kidney/liver stress ect.

----------


## sammy825

what do you think would be the most effective way to cylce clen /t3 if someone has a high BF? 2 weeks on and 1 off with benadryl or 2 weeks off? Also how much should i be taking and adding each day? i've read some many different ideas, it's a little confusing

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> what do you think would be the most effective way to cylce clen/t3 if someone has a high BF? 2 weeks on and 1 off with benadryl or 2 weeks off? Also how much should i be taking and adding each day? i've read some many different ideas, it's a little confusing


personally I would use: always on with benadryl every third week. re read the FAQ. The ammount you should take is totally dependant on you, you may need 60mcg ED you may need 120+mcg there is no answer with clen . generally speaking look to add 20mcg every 3rd-4th day until you find a suitable dose.
I would not use T3 if you are not running AS and you are concerned about keeping muscle. If you are not bothered about losing muscle or you are running AS then slowly increasing dosage with T3 then slowly tapering it back down for cycle end seems to be the preffered and safest method. I increase dose by 25mcg every third day until I reach 125mcg. I then stay at that dose until I choose to end cycle. Tapering down is even slower for me I drop dose by 12.5mcg every third day. These figures are what suits me and may help to give you some idea of how you could use t3. It is a very strong compound and not something to be taken lightly, so I would suggest further reading and suggestions from other experienced users too.

----------


## sammy825

thanks for clearing that up! how will I know if a dose is suitable- by my body temperature or are there other ways as well?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

read the FAQ!

----------


## larsiepan

i have a question but completely new so i don't know where to post it. it's about clen . i'll be taking the spray not to be adding bulk but to lose fat. i'm a 22 yr old female with a high %bf. i already exercise and eat well. how should i take clen or is there another steroid that will bring better weightloss/fatloss results?

----------


## BG

<ttt>

----------


## lifterjaydawg

bump....... back to the top of the board where this thread belongs.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> i have a question but completely new so i don't know where to post it. it's about clen. i'll be taking the spray not to be adding bulk but to lose fat. i'm a 22 yr old female with a high %bf. i already exercise and eat well. how should i take clen or is there another steroid that will bring better weightloss/fatloss results?


just follow the info in the FAQ. Being female you may want to start with a smaller dose than the FAQ reccomends (some females have noted extreme reactions at even low dose). Start with 20mcg (one spray) and see how you feel. If you are fine work your way up from there as suggested in the FAQ.
Dont worry clen won't make you bulk up, but should help with fat loss.

----------


## VinceRKG

Beast, You are awesome for answering Newbie questions. I have posted a couple of threads to see no answers to them....I am 23, 215lbs at 5-11, BF% is 15% and I want to start my Clen T3 cycle, but should I use my Deca and Test E bulking before I cut? I had this in my thread and no one answered. Thanks in advance if you have time to answer.

----------


## sammy825

if i took benadryl every 3rd week would it be safe to take clen for several months straight?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast, You are awesome for answering Newbie questions. I have posted a couple of threads to see no answers to them....I am 23, 215lbs at 5-11, BF% is 15% and I want to start my Clen T3 cycle, but should I use my Deca and Test E bulking before I cut? I had this in my thread and no one answered. Thanks in advance if you have time to answer.


Depends on your goals, personally If you are set on running T3 I would run it along with your AS to prevent muscle loss (stick at maintenance cals or just above) and then run your clen during PCT and beyond if further fat loss is needed.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> if i took benadryl every 3rd week would it be safe to take clen for several months straight?


no ammount or time on clen can be considered safe, like all drugs the best you can do is make a risk assessment and educate yourself to the dangers. The longer you are on and/or the higher the dose = increased risk.

----------


## JJP480

Thank you for the post . Excellent read .

----------


## sammy825

> no ammount or time on clen can be considered safe, like all drugs the best you can do is make a risk assessment and educate yourself to the dangers. The longer you are on and/or the higher the dose = increased risk.


I read the faq but it doesn't really say how dangerous prolonged use is. Do you suggest against it? I need to lose quite a bit of weight and am wondering how to go about it. Like if I took it for a few months would I need to take a few off? BTW i've already noticed some loss with a week of clen at 40 mcgs

----------


## perfectbeast2001

There have been studies conducted on rats at high doses suggesting clen kills heart cells. Wether this is also the case in humans and wether long cycles would be the cause is a subject of debate. All I can advise is to use with caution.

----------


## achesr

how do you measure out the MCGs if you have the spray bottle from Lion ?

----------


## VinceRKG

> original poster: perfectbeast2001's 
> Depends on your goals, personally If you are set on running T3 I would run it along with your AS to prevent muscle loss (stick at maintenance cals or just above) and then run your clen during PCT and beyond if further fat loss is needed.



Again thanks, I am going to do that as with the T3, I am just wondering when to add it in, or should I run along with the whole cycle? I was thinking to start it on the 8-10 week, since Test E takes a while to kick in, and run into my Clen cycle as a PCT also. I am going to throw in Nolva and maybe Clomid, or would those be the same as the Clen PCT? That is where I am stuck, I have all my gear, just getting a last few things cleared up. I am good and stuck on this diet for the past month, I think it was your Clean Bulking diet. I am now at 220 and BF% is at 13! So I know I am set on getting big. I also gain muscle really really fast and it stays on also for a while. I had been running Track and Field and Cross Country since I was 6 to the age of 18. World competitive until I had back surgery. My legs are huge and cut, wont ever go away, and also my shoulders and upper and lower back and traps. So I am excited to get back in to shape. Thanks again Beast in advance.

----------


## sammy825

> There have been studies conducted on rats at high doses suggesting clen kills heart cells. Wether this is also the case in humans and wether long cycles would be the cause is a subject of debate. All I can advise is to use with caution.


whats the longest you have run it for?

----------


## shrpskn

^^^ttt^^^


Sticky???

-SS

----------


## CJC1981

Great post. Has anyone heard of any side effects of taking the benadryl every other day. Would work as well as taking the benadryl for 1 week at a time?

----------


## lifterjaydawg

> how do you measure out the MCGs if you have the spray bottle from Lion ?


I believe 1 pump = 20mcgs. Anyone else want to help out on this?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> whats the longest you have run it for?


4 months approx

----------


## noexcuses88

I think I have looked at this thing close to 1000 times... much thanks for you hard work

----------


## Steven_101

Hi beast, Great post.

I have a question. I am going to start clen and will be doing it on the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off format.

I am confused though. do i only take then benedryl during the 2 weeks off or during the whole time? Also after i start back up do i start back at 120mcg or start at 60mcg and work it up again?

Also is it a good idea to do Clen whilst doind Equipoise ?

Thanks for the help mate

----------


## ect0m0rph

great post, there is always a thousand questions about Clen and this is great information, lets put it at the top of the board

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hi beast, Great post.
> 
> I have a question. I am going to start clen and will be doing it on the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off format.
> 
> I am confused though. do i only take then benedryl during the 2 weeks off or during the whole time? Also after i start back up do i start back at 120mcg or start at 60mcg and work it up again?
> 
> Also is it a good idea to do Clen whilst doind Equipoise ?
> 
> Thanks for the help mate


If you are running it 2 on 2 off then you dont need benadryl. The receptors will upreg on there own during the off time. Benadryl is for when you run the clen all the way through. I would start back at a lower dose or you may be shaking like crazy for a day or so!!
You can run clen with EQ no problem. Obviously you would expect to lose some BF through diet and clen and maintain your muscle mass from EQ.

----------


## Steven_101

Hi Perfectbeast.

I just got some Oral clen from ********** research (anyone ever heard of this place) it is 100mcg/ml - 60ml...

Now i am just confused because i am not sure how much no take because it is in a vial? Wold you know how to measure that properly?

Thanks again for your help!

----------


## tngnome

Outstanding Post; Perfectbeast2001. That is the most interesting post I read on Clen yet. 
Thanks again...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hi Perfectbeast.
> 
> I just got some Oral clen from ********** research (anyone ever heard of this place) it is 100mcg/ml - 60ml...
> 
> Now i am just confused because i am not sure how much no take because it is in a vial? Wold you know how to measure that properly?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


each iu on a slin pin would be 1mcg. Start taking 60iu (60mcg or three tabs worth) and work up from there. You cant post suppliers on the board BTW.

----------


## Steven_101

Sorry about that guys...

Perect beast i am not so sure what you mean?

What is the iu? and the slin pin?

Real sorry if these questions seen silly just want to get everything in check

----------


## perfectbeast2001

a slin pin is an insulin pin. It measures very small doses called IUs (international units). You can buy from a chemist, just tell them your brother is diabetic and sent you out for some insulin pins U100 type. Then simply draw the required ammount into syringe and squirt into mouth. Job done.

----------


## BG

Plump.

----------


## thekaydense

any experience with running ECA and Clen if you are doing the benadryl every 3rd week?


edit: also would it make clen or clen and eca more effective if you took the benadryl every night??

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> any experience with running ECA and Clen if you are doing the benadryl every 3rd week?
> 
> 
> edit: also would it make clen or clen and eca more effective if you took the benadryl every night??


I threw in ECA on leg days last year during clen cycle just for more energy but have never run the 2 for extended periods together. To be honest if you cant get good results with one or the other there is something VERY wrong with diet/cardio.

I have a friend who runs clen and uses the Benadyl to sleep every night, he says it works great, Haven't tried it myself.

----------


## thekaydense

> I threw in ECA on leg days last year during clen cycle just for more energy but have never run the 2 for extended periods together. To be honest if you cant get good results with one or the other there is something VERY wrong with diet/cardio.
> 
> I have a friend who runs clen and uses the Benadyl to sleep every night, he says it works great, Haven't tried it myself.


well obviously the diet is the foundation. But im just thinking that because ephedrine targets many more receptors it might be beneficial to do both. 

thanks man ill try the benadryl. I get real bad insomnia on any stimulant so that will really help. thanks beast

----------


## StoneGRMI

clen and an eca stack targets the same receptors. I think it's a waste of one or the other to run them at the same time.

----------


## thekaydense

> clen and an eca stack targets the same receptors. I think it's a waste of one or the other to run them at the same time.



well im not an expert on the issue but here is what anthony roberts says

"Remember when I said that using clenbuterol to stimulate the beta-2 receptors is like hitting a tack with a hammer? Well, Ephedrine is like a sledge-hammer, it hits the beta-2's and everything around them. Thats because it's not selective, but rather it stimulates other receptors to a great degree as well. "

----------


## SLYDOG69

awesome post

----------


## thekaydense

> well im not an expert on the issue but here is what anthony roberts says
> 
> "Remember when I said that using clenbuterol to stimulate the beta-2 receptors is like hitting a tack with a hammer? Well, Ephedrine is like a sledge-hammer, it hits the beta-2's and everything around them. Thats because it's not selective, but rather it stimulates other receptors to a great degree as well. "


bump

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I only used ephedrine for its pre workout stimulant qualities while on clen . Because ECA hits other receptors it gives you a buzz which is missing with clen. If I felt tired and needed to train hard then I occasionally added ECA to help. I do not believe the combo would be any more effective than clen on its own for fat loss though.





> well im not an expert on the issue but here is what anthony roberts says
> 
> "Remember when I said that using clenbuterol to stimulate the beta-2 receptors is like hitting a tack with a hammer? Well, Ephedrine is like a sledge-hammer, it hits the beta-2's and everything around them. Thats because it's not selective, but rather it stimulates other receptors to a great degree as well. "

----------


## fatrock

Bump,
Nice post Bro you never cease to amaze me. There is a lot of good info, i hope everyone reads this.

----------


## shrpskn

^ttt^

----------


## thekaydense

> I only used ephedrine for its pre workout stimulant qualities while on clen. Because ECA hits other receptors it gives you a buzz which is missing with clen. If I felt tired and needed to train hard then I occasionally added ECA to help. I do not believe the combo would be any more effective than clen on its own for fat loss though.


thanks man i appreciate it

----------


## wham_sucker

hey man, great thread. 

i was wondering if you knew how liver toxic clen can be if at all? 

cheers

----------


## fatrock

Bump, wow great stuff on here and the info keeps coming in

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> hey man, great thread. 
> 
> i was wondering if you knew how liver toxic clen can be if at all? 
> 
> cheers


Thx guys. Clen is not known to be liver toxic at within our dosage ranges.

----------


## Jiesel

ur the man for being a clen guru

----------


## fatrock

Clenbuterol is a very interesting and remarkable compound. It is not a steroid hormone but a beta-2-symphatomimetic. Clenbuterol, above all, has a strong anti-catabolic effect, which means it decreases the rate at which protein is reduced in the muscle cell, consequently causing an enlargement of muscle cells. For this reason, numerous athletes use Clenbuterol after steroid treatment to balance the resulting catabolic phase and thus obtain maximum strength and muscle mass. A further aspect of Clenbuterol is its distinct fat-burning effect. Clenbuterol burns fat without dieting because it increases the body temperature slightly, forcing the body to burn fat for this process. Due to the higher body temperature Clenbuterol magnifies the effect of anabolic /androgenic steroids taken simultaneously, since the protein processing is increased.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

the anti catabolic effects are based on animal studies. Human studies have not showed clen to be anabolic or even anti catabolic. It is all based on heresay from those who use it.

----------


## shark333

hey bro does this go for females to ?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^which bit^ if you mean the dosing ect then I would suggest females start at 20mcg and work up from there. Many females have reported being hyper sensitive to clen , They have complained of sicknes/vomiting at higher doses.

----------


## Seal4life

Thanks for taking the time to write all that I referred it to my friends as well. I just learned so much, again thanks.

----------


## oc pitbull

i read this thread everynight before i go to bed. ha

----------


## mamias20918756

beast i was interested on the kind of diet you were following while on clen .
My gf is going to be using it for fat loss purposes and i would like to know what should her carb macros look like?
I mean a lot of people like to keep their carbs low while on clen, when others choose to keep them in moderate ranges, but what really is better when aiming for maximum fatloss with minimum muscle loss?
Thanx in advance bro

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> beast i was interested on the kind of diet you were following while on clen .
> My gf is going to be using it for fat loss purposes and i would like to know what should her carb macros look like?
> I mean a lot of people like to keep their carbs low while on clen, when others choose to keep them in moderate ranges, but what really is better when aiming for maximum fatloss with minimum muscle loss?
> Thanx in advance bro


I have used clen while in pct and for cutting. im guessing you would be more interested in the cutting use. I usually carb cycle, last cut low carb day was about 80g carbs 400g pro 80g fat and high day would have been 300g carbs 300g pro 80g fat.
A copy of my current diet (although i have started cutting so a few tweaks have been made) can be seen here. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=271259
I am now carb cycling using the off days as low carb days.

----------


## mamias20918756

thanx bro ur diet log is very interesting, i'll keep an eye on it  :Wink/Grin:  

Thanx again bro and good luck with ur pct

----------


## oc pitbull

BEAST! if i take benadryl everynight to go to sleep is it going to effect my muscles?

----------


## oc pitbull

bump

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> BEAST! if i take benadryl everynight to go to sleep is it going to effect my muscles?


not as far as i am aware.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

I love this thread. Every answer you could ever need. Clen is great.

----------


## oc pitbull

ya i cant wait

----------


## Markosterone

Hi beast!

I spoke to a fiend of mine who used clen several years ago and i asked how he used it.

he told me he was using it 2 days on, and 2 days off.

have you ever tried this method ? is it any good ?

//Mac

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes that method used to be very popular. However new methods are far more effective. There really is no longer any need for off time with the addition of anti-histamines to the cycle. Even without using anti-histamines 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off makes much more sense as it gives you a longer run on the clen and allows you to build dose slowly.

----------


## Markosterone

ok, thx.

i got another question for you, since you have done both i would like your opinion on it.

im looking into doeing my first AS cycle soon, and im thinking of doing the clen first, to loos some fat, and then do the AS.

what would give me best results you think ?
doing the clen first, then the AS, or the other way around...?

//Mac

----------


## perfectbeast2001

If you are overweight then the first thing you need to do is sort out your diet so it is 100%. Then think about clen when you plateau on your cutting diet. When you reach a reasonalbe BF it may be time for AS. Check out my "things to consider" FAQ in sig.

----------


## billyd

I want to thank Beast for the great post on clen .I'm 57 years old 5' 11" was 213 Body fat was 18%.I could not loose my love handles no matter how much cardio i did.I'm on my 8th day of a clen cycle.I lost 10lbs.and my body fat is down to 16%.The fat around my waist is melting away.I'm starting to see my abs.I started at 60mcg for the 1st 3 days,last 5 days at 80mcg.I split my dosage 4 hours apart.The side affects are more tolerable for me with a split dosage.I took all 80mcg 1 day and i was to wired.Side affects are not to bad slight shaking of the hands,little back cramps if i get up to fast i get real lightheaded.I think i'll stay with 80mcg for the rest of my cycle.Total 1 month.On the 3rd week i'll do the benadryl at nite.I take 5 grams of taurine a day and 500mgs of potassium a day.This must help with the cramping.Mine has been slight.Thanks again for the great post

----------


## athlete20

This is what I'll be running very soon and I was wondering if Clen would be ok to add to the PCT?

*
Sostenol 250:*
Week 1: AI Cycle Support (x2 servings)
Week 2: AI Cycle Support (x2)
Week 3: Sostenol 250 (x1)/AI Cycle Support (x2)/***Arimidex (0.5mg/ed), ***only if gyno-issues should arise
Week 4: Sostenol 250 (x2)/AI Cycle Support (x2)/***Arimidex (0.5mg/ed)
Week 5: Sostenol 250 (x2)/AI Cycle Support (x2)/***Arimidex (0.5mg/ed)
Week 6: PCT*/AI Cycle Support (x2)
Week 7: PCT*/AI Cycle Support (x2)
Week 8: PCT*/AI Cycle Support (x2)
Week 9: PCT*/AI Cycle Support (x2)

*PCT:
Week 6: Clomid (105mg), Aromasin (25mg)
Week 7: Clomid (105mg), Aromasin (25mg)
Week 8: Clomid (70mg), Aromasin (25mg)
Week 9: Clomid (70mg), Aromasin (25mg)

I will also be taking taurine (2-3g/day) for back pumps and additional Milk Thistle just to be safe. And for lethargy, I will be taking Ester Vitamin C (6g/day) and Vitamin E (400 IU pre/post workout). Ceatine will be used during PCT.

----------


## athlete20

> This is what I'll be running very soon and I was wondering if Clen would be ok to add to the PCT?
> 
> *
> Sostenol 250:*
> Week 1: AI Cycle Support (x2 servings)
> Week 2: AI Cycle Support (x2)
> Week 3: Sostenol 250 (x1)/AI Cycle Support (x2)/***Arimidex (0.5mg/ed), ***only if gyno-issues should arise
> Week 4: Sostenol 250 (x2)/AI Cycle Support (x2)/***Arimidex (0.5mg/ed)
> Week 5: Sostenol 250 (x2)/AI Cycle Support (x2)/***Arimidex (0.5mg/ed)
> ...


Bump...

perfectbeast?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes clen would be fine to add as long as you are aware of all possible sides associated with its use.

----------


## GOT FIGHT?

Thi Should Be An Automatic Read For Any Clen Posts In The Future

----------


## Seattle Junk

This is the worst post I've ever read! Haha, you know I'm jokin'... Good job PB.

----------


## jaim91

If the bottle my friend has is Ventripulmin, which is 0.025 mg/ml, would her dosages start at 1 ml?? (which I believe to be equivalent to 25 mcg)

----------


## HSFootball

You never answered if clen is a steroid or not.

----------


## ffernan274

perfect beast thanks for the information I went to arr since you wrote of approved sites and ordered the clen and t3 combo you wrote some people claim to be inmune to clen I might be one as well but I will find out when this product comes then I will know if I bought bad (fake) clen before! thanks

----------


## firefighteremt153

im confused, what is T3 and is it something i should be taking when i start my clen ?

----------


## kungen1234

T3 is a thyroidhormone, the most "potent" one. It can be taken with clen , however it should really be considered when you've stopped losing fat in your diet, since most likely it's your thyroidlevels that are shot all to hell. However, if this is for recreational fatloss you should consider androgens and a diet. T3 and clen is after all best used for contest preparation. 

As for me, i'll never touch clen again, I developed chronic atrial fibrillation that persisted for 6 months before I was treated by being shocked with a defibrillator twice under anesthesia. This of course does not mean that you will experience the same thing as I did, im just pertaining that it MIGHT happen. My other stats at that time was 232lbs 18%BF 22yrs old 6'2 male.
I was running my first ever clen cycle Week1: 50mcg Week 2: 100mcg Week 3:100mcg Week4:150mcg 

The atrial fibrillation didnt hit me in anyway, I just noticed that my heart beat was funny one day short after the clen cycle, and it never went away for the following 6 months. I had to eat a bloodthinner for 8weeks before they would remit me to the electroconversion, and continue to eat it 4 weeks postprocedure. 

Of course I could not workout during these 6 months, too much a risk with both bloodclots and other potential cardiac emergencies. Couple that inactivity with a lower diet and all my gains went out the window. Im now thanks to the fact that the procedure actually worked(first time they shocked me the atrial fibrillation still persisted) that im picking up the scraps. And I will have to think about this and be precautious for the rest of my life. High BP must be avoided at all costs, and that can become tricky when you use anabolic androgenic steroids .

Morale of the story? There are possible acute cardiac risks associated with clenbuterol , they are to some extent documented with scientific case-studies of unintentional overdoses of clenbuterol, where surprise surprise the condition in question is atrial fibrillation! They are however much more intense and severe than in my case and thus treated as an emergency(which basically means they had more severe and noticeable symptoms and rushed to the ER where they were defibrillated on spot, it is riskfree to defibrillate within 48hrs in terms of bloodclots forming. So if you DO notice any heart irregularities during your clencycle RUSH to the hospital, unless you ENJOY eating a blood-thinner for >8wks before being treated).

----------


## firefighteremt153

thanks kungen, yeah done alot of research on the clen and i am aware of the pros and cons. so what kind of an androgen do you recommend? im not really familier with them.

----------


## kungen1234

Doesnt really matter per se, as long as you have a calorie deficit almost any androgen will suffice to keep the nitrogen balance positive. 

However, popular choices are DHT-derivatives, such as masteron , trenbolone , winstrol etc. They are popular since they do not aromatize into estrogen, hence do not contribute to accumulating water-retention during the cycle giving you a "hard" look while shedding fat.

----------


## Juciy Gear

This is a great thread! Thanks Beast!
BUMP

----------


## mahdi

hi
i want to know how i should use clen /t3 combo???
i should pump it in my oral or i should mix it by another jiuce ... and then drink it??
please advise
BR

----------


## WontQuit

Just out of curiosity....

If your diet is spot on, and you are losing weight, you are strict about workouts etc...

Why couldnt you take Clen to boost your metabolism and help shed the pounds?

I am not sure why this would be a problem?

People take Ephedrine, Yohimbe, Caffine etc... all the time to lose weight. It seems to me that Clen is just a stronger stimulant than those.

Am I wrong?

----------


## ITripMidgets

PerfectBeast I have a question for you.....I read the entire thread and noone asked you this....If you are comfortable running 140mcg/day then why do you even pyrmid up the dose anymore. Why don't you go to 140mcg/day strait away? 

Just wondering because I used clen before and 80mcg was good for me so I was just gonna use that amount again starting on the first day. 

Any Input?

----------


## BG

^^^^^

----------


## midnightman

Thanks for the hard work!

----------


## Rukuss79

I take an albuterol inhaler as needed, which is like 3 to 4 times a day. Im gonna assume my tolerance for clen would be higher? My bp is like usually 139/87, im 23 6'4" 330lbs, high body fat, diet starts with clen, and my training is 45 mins of lifting and cardio 3x a week. Im contemplating Clen and any info would be helpful, even tough criticsm. Thanks.

----------


## SPARROWM

hey beast, thanks for awsome thread, i have leaned a lot about clen . the seach function will not seach t3. i was wondering if you could post a sample12 week cycle for t3 and clen. or could you direct me to one.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I would only use T3 in conjunction with AS due to its ability to waste muscle as well as fat.

Here is my clen /t3 cycle presently

day 1 - clen 60mcg t3 25mcg
2 " "
3 " "
4 - clen 80mcg t3 50mcg
5 " "
6 " "
7 clen 100mcg t3 75mcg
8 " "
9 " "
10 clen 120mcg t3 100mcg
benadryl 50mg every night every third week.

I will stay on this dose for as long as needed. Obviously everyone is different. Dose should be adjusted based on individual

----------


## SPARROWM

thanks beast

----------


## auslifta

bump

----------


## eyesonly

First let me say - what an awesome thread -Thanks Beast for it. I've been reading for weeks about all kinds of stuff trying to figure out what might be best for me and this is the most helpful thing I've seen. I still don't really get what something like T3 does though. I mean, my goal first and foremost is to drop a few lbs and get more lean. It SEEMS like I can do that with clen, tuarine and some benadryl on a regular cycle - and then once I get myself into a solid routine with that and continue my solid workout routine maybe I can add on some other stuff and build up muscle that I will actually keep. Anyone wanna give me some more insight if I'm thinking of this correctly? Also, is gyno not a real huge concern with clen? I might be talkin' apples and oranges with the last thing, but can we chalk it up to newbie naivity?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

T3 is a thyroid hormone. It will increase metabolism. It is a dangerous drug and should be used only by those with enough experience and knowledge to use safely.
Gyno is not a concern with clen . Clen has no affect on test levels therefore no estrgogen related sides would occur.

----------


## Dobie-BOY

Well said

----------


## eyesonly

Got it...Thanks again!

----------


## boDAWG

man great post, ive been wanting to try clen just wasnt sure bout it, but im pretty straight on it now, great answers

----------


## whynot960

PB I sent you a pm.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just replied matey

----------


## RoadToRecovery

hey beast ive been following your clen faq for about 7 days now except im at 150mcg. Im not experiencing shaking as i was the first 3 days... is this normal?
In fact im not really experiencing anymore sides what so ever except a light headache here and there. 

Does this mean that my body got used to it or should i be experiencing shaking daily.

----------


## resumephil

Under the Question. OK I Want To Take It But How?

You mentioned 

2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine containing 50mg of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you are in UK!) every night during every third week while you are on Clen . So I would dose my Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl every night for 7 nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue the Benadryl until day 35 and repeat. I favour this method as it helps me sleep and does not affect my performance in the day. I believe we can thank Anthony Roberts for this method.


So is that just asprin that makes you drowsey correct?

----------


## JaCKeDuPD

all questions answered anyone post a question to this u just suck at life excellent post!

----------


## Idunno

I'm SOOOOO glad this got Bumped up!!! I have some clen I was wanting to mix into the end of my first cycle to help clean up my BF and help me look my best. I was looking around for info a** found this and WOW Beast, what a great job!!! Thanks so much for your hard work and all the great information presented!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Under the Question. OK I Want To Take It But How?
> 
> You mentioned 
> 
> 2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine containing 50mg of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you are in UK!) every night during every third week while you are on Clen . So I would dose my Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl every night for 7 nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue the Benadryl until day 35 and repeat. I favour this method as it helps me sleep and does not affect my performance in the day. I believe we can thank Anthony Roberts for this method.
> 
> 
> So is that just asprin that makes you drowsey correct?


no it is an anti histamine (commonly used by allergy sufferers) it has a side affect of making you drowsy hence its popularity as a sleep aid as well.

----------


## Idunno

My fiancee wants to use some of my Clen but is concerned about possible interactions with birth control, allergy meds, and any possible future implications on fertility or other future issues.... 

as for dosing, I think I should be starting her at around 20mcg ED and up til she doesn't like the sides and then back her down one step...

----------


## Idunno

anybody?

----------


## RoadToRecovery

Well coming from experience, sides only occur for a few days.
And Ive never heard of Clen affecting any of that stuff... but as beast said with the allergy medication(benadryl) it refreshes the receptors so that may be a problem.

----------


## IMBIGRU

can u just run 200 mcgs a day? for 2 weeks on 1 off

----------


## jabez

would you suggest using clen on PCT. if so how should it be dosed?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

The "Clen Handbook" should have it's ass booted off the Edu forum, and be replaced with this thread. This is correct, the clen handbook is almost entirely bullshit. 

Just my .02.

----------


## resumephil

Is the Benadryl taken every third week to refresh the bete recp and to help sleep aid correct? 

Sorry if I missed the info on this. I dont think I seen the answer here.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> My fiancee wants to use some of my Clen but is concerned about possible interactions with birth control, allergy meds, and any possible future implications on fertility or other future issues.... 
> 
> as for dosing, I think I should be starting her at around 20mcg ED and up til she doesn't like the sides and then back her down one step...


I have not heard of ny interactions with these meds however there are severe adverse sides linked with clen just when used on its own, Not a drug to be taken lightly.
If i were to give it to my girl then 20mcg would be my starting dose then gradually build from there.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> can u just run 200 mcgs a day? for 2 weeks on 1 off


read the FAQ mate.. dosing is an individual thing. some need more some less you have to experiment and find your own optimal dose,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> would you suggest using clen on PCT. if so how should it be dosed?


same way as you would dose for fat loss.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> The "Clen Handbook" should have it's ass booted off the Edu forum, and be replaced with this thread. This is correct, the clen handbook is almost entirely bullshit. 
> 
> Just my .02.


Glad you liked it!! seeing as half the info in it was thought up by you (benadryl method)!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Is the Benadryl taken every third week to refresh the bete recp and to help sleep aid correct? 
> 
> Sorry if I missed the info on this. I dont think I seen the answer here.


just to upreg receptors mate although better sleep i a side effect.

----------


## jabez

thanks beast

----------


## BG

^^^ttt^^^

----------


## passthetest

Saved me alot of time searching on several sites. Unlike you i will be taking 2 weeks off though bc i have never used before. Thanks for the help

----------


## deeznutts

bump bump bump it up

----------


## Geeezer

ttt top

----------


## Second2None

bump, make this a sticky!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rock steady

is the benadryl used to make u go to sleep? If it is, then why not just take melatonin instead? It doesnt contain any extra medicine that you don't need.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> is the benadryl used to make u go to sleep? If it is, then why not just take melatonin instead? It doesnt contain any extra medicine that you don't need.


no it is not to make you go to slepp, read the FAQ properly next time!

----------


## HD209

sorry if i'm asking a obvious question but its pretty late and i've been researching for hours.. so according to the clen cycle you posted i will need 960 mcg total? meaning if i purchase from ARR i will need approx 5 bottles of Clen 30mL 200mcg/mL ? Am I understanding these measurements correct? Also i was looking at reviews for Clen on ARR for last 3 reviews seem pretty bad.. is there a problem with there store or something?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

your questions pertain to a SPECIFIC brand of clen . You would be best to post them on ARRs forum.

----------


## Kimo27

Wow nice thread, ive been taking clen for a week now its going steady..


Man it was damn hard trying to put on my contacts while on clen the damn shaky hands... i nearly poked my eye out!

----------


## SPARROWM

I plan on using gh for 5 mons at 5 ius a day, could i use the t3 clen and benedryl protocol for that long.

----------


## taiboxa

ROFL, i forsee a TON of n00bs PM'ing the hell outta beast for this write up..
oh beast.. u cant JUMP on the ice till u know how thick it is!

----------


## taiboxa

> I plan on using gh for 5 mons at 5 ius a day, could i use the t3 clen and benedryl protocol for that long.


replace T3 w/ T4, make sure to come off every now and then and keep BP in check.
w/ GH i like to run it ED non stop for atleast he first month then switch to a 4'2, 5'2 or even a 6'1 dosing regiment.
but w/ only 5iu .. i would keep it pre working and early noon 2.5iu split for fat loss since the dosage isnt near high enough to gain LBM, or even prevent any type of catabolism.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> ROFL, i forsee a TON of n00bs PM'ing the hell outta beast for this write up..
> oh beast.. u cant JUMP on the ice till u know how thick it is!


Yes i just love the clen PMs!! especially the ones that go "how much do i take?"

----------


## HD209

> your questions pertain to a SPECIFIC brand of clen. You would be best to post them on ARRs forum.


ok same question minus the brand name, just the measurements

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> sorry if i'm asking a obvious question but its pretty late and i've been researching for hours.. so according to the clen cycle you posted i will need 960 mcg total? meaning if i purchase from ARR i will need approx 5 bottles of Clen 30mL 200mcg/mL ? Am I understanding these measurements correct? Also i was looking at reviews for Clen on ARR for last 3 reviews seem pretty bad.. is there a problem with there store or something?


one bottle = 6000mcg

----------


## SPARROWM

1. I was speaking to beast.

----------


## yahya1966

i have 2 questions. first, is there a conspiracy not to sticky this thread or put it in the edu forum? second, can you drink winny?  :Shrug:

----------


## Stonecold01446

I know this is an old post but tried this tip and it made clen like a knew unused diet aid for me.
Cheers

----------


## Zipper

bump

----------


## boDAWG

Bumppp

----------


## eviltang

Good Post. Thanks for the info.

----------


## Devils Mentor

WOW!!

Just found this, Very nice info!!! Thanks much for the foot work PB2k1... Now do one on T3  :Stick Out Tongue:  


DM

----------


## Second2None

bump

----------


## Prada

Bump

----------


## BAG0529

bump

----------


## rmarekh

great post. very informative!

----------


## zodethedragon

bump

----------


## bigpapabuff

greatest clen thread ever....

----------


## girlinlove

Thank you so much!

----------


## Minisin

Great guide i love it! Im going to try my first clen run on monday and your program looks decent

Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg

What i wonder is you say you build down slowly after a clen run. Does this mean you use it for around 14-15 days? adding a few extra days to go slowly down from 120 mcg. Also is it recommended to try taking 1x 20mcg and work it up too 60 rather then jumping directly up to 60 mcg my first time?

Anyhow awsome guide, hopefully i get a answer!

----------


## Minisin

Great guide i love it! Im going to try my first clen run on monday and your program looks decent

Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg

What i wonder is you say you build down slowly after a clen run. Does this mean you use it for around 14-15 days? adding a few extra days to go slowly down from 120 mcg. Also is it recommended to try taking 1x 20mcg and work it up too 60 rather then jumping directly up to 60 mcg my first time?

Anyhow awsome guide, hopefully i get a answer!

----------


## michelob

What is the highest body fat percentage someone should be before trying clen ?

----------


## heartofaleo12

In the near future I was wanting to run Test/clen /t3

I really like your Clen FAQ. I am a little confused though.

"2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine containing 50mg 
of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you are in UK!) 
every night during every third week while you are on Clen. So I 
would dose my Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl 
every night for 7 nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue 
the Benadryl until day 35 and repeat. I favour this method as it 
helps me sleep and does not affect my performance in the day. I 
believe we can thank Anthony Roberts for this method."

Okay... So you work your way up to 120mcg on Day 11 right? then you 
stay at 120mcg.

Also, You take Benadryl every night on every 3rd week? NOT 
everynight PAST three weeks, correct?

I want to take a 12 week cycle of test and run the t3/clen while on 
the whole 12 weeks.

I usually take a caffeine pill of 200mg an hour before my workouts 
but I assume I should not take that if I am on clen?

Your comments will be greatly appreciated!
Thank You!

----------


## Kennedy

Bump....this is not a sticky why?

----------


## Yesevil

You got it. Benadryl every third week. Test is good while taking T3, saves muscle. Don't take caffine with clen until you see how sensitive you are to clen.



> In the near future I was wanting to run Test/clen/t3
> 
> I really like your Clen FAQ. I am a little confused though.
> 
> "2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine containing 50mg 
> of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you are in UK!) 
> every night during every third week while you are on Clen. So I 
> would dose my Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl 
> every night for 7 nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue 
> ...

----------


## KJSolid

Thanks alot beast. THis had to take a good amount of your time. We appreciate it.

----------


## Fixr

^^^^^^^^^^what he said. Glad I read this, I am 2 days in and wow i am real sensitive to this stuff.

----------


## darkseed

2 weeks on/off.....3 weeks on/off......really whats the difference in a week? i dont wanna overload but taking it one week longer shouldnt cause any harm......right?? LOL!!!

----------


## The Deuce

I wouldn't risk anything that considering it is possible however not proven that it MIGHT target the Heart in a bad way. That's your ticker man.. I would wanna mess with it... if you follow what they say then it should be all set... there is a difference between use and abuse.

Now on to what I read this for to say... I am nervous in using this stuff because usually when i feel heart palpitations it is 50/50 whether or not that feeling immediately sets in an anxiety attack.. usually I can calm myself down by telling myself that they are just in my head. Anyways is it always guaranteed that they will induce a heart palpitations?? Or is it more luck of the draw??

----------


## Brazilian_Juice

wow this is awsome

----------


## davidinvienna

clen on cycle counterproductive to gains?

----------


## canadian meat

> clen on cycle counterproductive to gains?


Many use clen on cycle and love it,I belive perfect beast is one of them.


Cant belive this isnt a sticky yet WTF

----------


## davidinvienna

thanks for the swift reply. will go for 12weeks straight usin Benadryl every 3rd for a week.

yea beast's work shoulda been made a sticky ages ago!

----------


## FlaNj

i thought clen raises body temp... im taking it and my temp is lower than normal.

----------


## Conan the Cimmerian

You have issues. Bump, thanks Beast, I read all 10 pages, everytime I had a question it was answered a little ways down.

----------


## FlaNj

its low during the day then at night goes in 99's

----------


## shifty_git

some great facts in here and been a few guys asking about involving clen recently

----------


## Rando911

Bump

----------


## MrTAME

yeah... I would agree to sticky this.

----------


## bst05

QUESTION!!!
im on day 13 of my 2w on/2w off cycle and i cant find whats the highest dosage you should not exceed. I def can feel it working and i havent had any problems with cramps so i assume the taurine is working and im drinking over a gallon of water each day easily. I just went up to 8 squirts which is 160mcg..i feel like i have a high tolerance to this stuff. im 6'0" 185..is this normal???

----------


## jpeso

never exceed 150mcgs

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> never exceed 150mcgs


I would say thats a fairly sweeping statement which isnt particuarly accurate.

----------


## bst05

I feel jittery i guess and hyper but isnt that what i should be feeling so i know its actually working??? beast: what do you think is the maximum dosage?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

feeling jittery is pretty common. I usually run 120-140mcg but have run 200+ to experiment. it gave added sides with no real benefit. The max dose is whatever suits the individual with the least sides versus the maximum benefits....

----------


## bst05

thanks alot for the help...i basically need to monitor my bp and temp to give me the max dose im looking for

----------


## supadupafrk

Great post..

this should be a Stickie Post!

----------


## rickrick55

thanks a lot beast really helped clear up a lot of the questions i had and helped me ask less newb questions haha

----------


## shifty_git

still the best clen thread ive seen! bump

----------


## texasmk4

very good information beast..

----------


## can4521

hey perfectbeast, what do you think about running a simple fat burner (such as lipo6, hydroxycut etc etc... anything WITHOUT ephedrine/ephedra) on your off weeks of clen . do you know if this stuff (E-free) has any effect on beta receptors??
thanks and good guide, loved it

----------


## Bren

i dont want to sound like a retard or ask a question you have answered a million times but i cant find it in this thread.
about the oral spray clen , how mcgs are in one pump? and is there a dosing section in here any where?

btw, awesome poast beast. this has been running for over 2 years! wow

thanks,
Bren

----------


## can4521

bren i believe liquid clen (200mcg/mL) has 20 (twenty) mcg per pump

----------


## Bren

thanks man. 
does any one know if it is better when starting to do the whole daily amount at once or spread them out throughout the day?

----------


## user_name

Excellent post. Ordered my cycle today.

----------


## mick86

Very informatitive post as simple to understand. Thanks for putting this together. The amusing title caught my attention.

----------


## tedeez

On the arr site the clen comes in a 30ml bottle at 200mcg per ml, so how is it taken and how is it divided to get only 60mcg.

----------


## user_name

1 pump = 20 mcg
1 pump = 1/10th ml

----------


## can4521

bren, from what ive read, its best to split the dosages up, just be careful not to take any too close to bedtime

----------


## Bren

thanks man..

----------


## fire2041

I've been researching quite a bit on clen and have a question...


My job relies on me having steady hands since I work with electronics and solder electronics every day. How bad are the shakes?

----------


## ridedivefx

> I've been researching quite a bit on clen and have a question...
> 
> 
> My job relies on me having steady hands since I work with electronics and solder electronics every day. How bad are the shakes?


An engineer myself and spend a lot of time soldering prototypes and with electronics in general and they are not bad at all. Ofcourse everyone will react differently but this has not been an issue with me

I am doing a log here if you are interested check it out

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=332541

----------


## low_trigger

one question? when you do the 2 week on/2 week off. when you start again after the 3rd week do you start with 40mcg and work you way up or do you start right away at 120mcg?

----------


## Njord

> I've been researching quite a bit on clen and have a question...
> 
> 
> My job relies on me having steady hands since I work with electronics and solder electronics every day. How bad are the shakes?


I would never run clen if my job required any kind of precision with my hands.

----------


## Njord

> one question? when you do the 2 week on/2 week off. when you start again after the 3rd week do you start with 40mcg and work you way up or do you start right away at 120mcg?


Back down to 40mcg.

----------


## TheArtist

> I would never run clen if my job required any kind of precision with my hands.


i second that... hell, sometimes i have a hard time eating soup, my hands are so shakey.

----------


## Drummerboy

good info... i personally dont make it past about 80mcg, im hyper sensetive to this stuff!

----------


## shifty_git

bump - still the best clen info out

----------


## jbonez19

hey beast. my girl is interested in using clen . she's generally very susceptible to meds/sides usually. iyo would she be safe to use at the dosage you set out with light cardio 2-3 times/week? great work mate. like all of your posts, well thought out, to the point and easy to understand.

----------


## biggerguns

would one bottle of arr 30ml clen be enough for one clen cycle?

----------


## wilson9d

Beast, I take over the counter sleeping pills every night to get to sleep that’s not going to hurt the effectiveness of my clen cycle is it?

----------


## wilson9d

bump

----------


## heavyquestions

bump

----------


## low_trigger

what do you guys pay for a pack of 100 40mcg clen ? they are a very small pill

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## Lach01

bump awesum thread beast starting clen now and feel this would help everyone if sticky.

----------


## (1*)

any recommendations on taking it all at once or through out the day as far as it's effectiveness??

----------


## shifty_git

> any recommendations on taking it all at once or through out the day as far as it's effectiveness??


As quoted from perfectbeast (just under the dosage recommendations in the first post)

"I take all my Clen in the AM before cardio. Many don't lie to take it all at once and split the dosage throughout the day. I find that if I do this the last dose affects my sleep and I quite like feeling a bit "wired" in the morning!"

----------


## (1*)

> As quoted from perfectbeast (just under the dosage recommendations in the first post)
> 
> "I take all my Clen in the AM before cardio. Many don't lie to take it all at once and split the dosage throughout the day. I find that if I do this the last dose affects my sleep and I quite like feeling a bit "wired" in the morning!"


i read that.. i was just trying to better understand that there would be no benefit to spreading it out other than the side effects.
i am currently on 120 mcg. the only sides i get is a little shaking in the hands and my hair hurts to touch sometimes. later in the day i have a slight head ache. since that's all i take it all at once. just wanted to make sure there was no loss beneift in this.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

*Can you take Clen on an empty stomach??
I want to do my cardio in the morning with an empty stomach.

So if I take the Clen upon waking up, then hit the cardio for 20-30mins.
Wouldnt it be taking effect just as I finish my cardio?????

Any probs with this?*

----------


## Ncballer151

looks like clen si the way to go then

----------


## lacey231

Bump. And I have a question. 

Today is my 8th day on clen . The first 5 days I was down 6 pounds, but the last couple days @100mcg I havn't been feeling shakey, warm, and havn't lost much at all compared to the start. Is it possible that my beta receptors are already down regulated, and I need some benydryl? Or is it normal to not feel the "jolt" like you get at the start by the end of the 1st week?

Thanks.

----------


## BuffGuy

Hey guys, I've read the thread and it's lovely. Props to the original poster.

I just wanted to clarify something...if I buy one bottle of Clen from ARR from this website ( http://www.ar-r.com/shop/product_inf...roducts_id=106 ) then how long will this last me if I use the cycle method used by Perfect Beast ?

----------


## BuffGuy

Hmmm, Clen is out of stock according to ARR! That sucks! Does anyone know when it will be back ?

EDIT: Never mind, Clen 30mL 200mcg/mL is in stock..so how long will this one bottle last me on Perfect Beast's cycle?

SUPER EDIT: Ok, so it seems like one bottle has 6000 mcg. And each month will require about 3000 mcg, so one bottle will last me two months? Is this right?

----------


## shifty_git

^^^ Correct.

Bump

----------


## boDAWG

> Bump. And I have a question. 
> 
> Today is my 8th day on clen . The first 5 days I was down 6 pounds, but the last couple days @100mcg I havn't been feeling shakey, warm, and havn't lost much at all compared to the start. Is it possible that my beta receptors are already down regulated, and I need some benydryl? Or is it normal to not feel the "jolt" like you get at the start by the end of the 1st week?
> 
> Thanks.


are you sure the 6lbs werent water weight? cuz 6lbs in 5 days is RIDICILOUS

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## FrankieJJ23

I can't get a straight answer in regards to a clen \T3 cycle w\o any AS just straight clen\T3 and thats, just wanna hear the reigments since everyone is giving 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 120mcg max so on so forth so if anyone has done a T3\Clen combo please respond i'd like to know how it worked for you and how you managed it.

----------


## abbot138

Works real well with proper diet and cardio. Dont need to do 2 on, 2 off. Just take 2 benadryls every night before you go to bed, during weeks 3 and 6. Run both for 6 weeks. Gradually working up and then back down dosage on both. T3 i dont go above 120, clen I go up to 160, depends on the person tho.

----------


## FrankieJJ23

did you every mix winstrol in to the mix with the t3\clen combo? i was thinking but majroity of people gave me bad feedback on that note, instead im just gonna do the t3\clen then tren \win\test then pct hcg \clmoid\nolva what ever im just jabbering

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## alisafi3

thanks for the info, im now on my third day of clen and i read for weeks before i took the product, you summarized all the valuable info i have read through. thanks!

----------


## Emilio_Rebenga

great work! i skimmed thought it but i will read in detail when im at work tomorrow..sounds like alot of good info in there

----------


## mick86

*Note to all Australians, if you are looking to take Benadryl with your clen and are buying the Pfizer brand, make sure that you buy Benadryl Original or Benadryl Nighttime because the Chesty Fort and Dry Forte varieties dont contain the active ingredient Diphenhydramine.*

----------


## COGIRL

Bump

----------


## shifty_git

Bump - great info

----------


## thrillam

> I used it for about 10 weeks last time. Went from high teens BF to under 9%. This was in combination with AS as I wanted to retain muscle while cutting.


hey beast great thread.. 
i would like to know whats good to take with the clen 
to keep retain your muscle??

----------


## ajdaddi

Hey Beast! Fantastic thread! My question is, I am overweight still 5'11 248 but I recently dropped 25 pounds pretty quickly on the atkins diet. I am building up alot of lean mass though. I ordered a clen /keto/taurine cycle to assist in the weight loss and I'm wondering if this is ok to use with my diet and current training program. Diet consists of moderate to high fat/high protein/very low carb. Training is 1 hour of cardio 6 days a week and 45min of weight training 6 days a week with sunday off. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!

----------


## 916casanova

What's the average weight loss with Clen ? Would it be good to stack with T3? I had started taking the clen but in meetings and such I started shaking too much and my eyes felt like they were burning along with the headache. I was wondering if T3 by itself would work. Thanks in advance.

----------


## KatsMeow

Great insight, thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience.

----------


## sassbs11

gr8 post bumpety bump

----------


## HAVOKGT

my question is from the experienced users would u prefer to take all at once or spread out?? if i dont spread out will it affect the effectiveness/ weight loss??

----------


## canadian meat

> my question is from the experienced users would u prefer to take all at once or spread out?? if i dont spread out will it affect the effectiveness/ weight loss??


Huh? I think you just asked about dosage please correct if Im wrong but the way you asked the question dosnt make much sense.Clen should be ramped slowly up and then back down.(example) first 3 days60mcg next 3 days 80mcg 3 days later 100 or 120mcg)and vice versa when comming down.Dosages vary so do your reaserch but this is how I and many others run it.

----------


## NewMuscle83

> same way as you would dose for fat loss.


Excuse my ignorance, but I'm very new. Here's what I'm trying to do;

I have an amatuer boxing match in 3 weeks. I figured if I used clen for the next 2 weeks, so it gives me a week off before the fight, I would lose some body fat, make weight easier, hopefully fully reveal my 6 pack (which is almost there), and breath better during the fight. I've never taken anything. Not even diet pills (they're just vitamins anyways) so I'm not sure how to use this clen exactly.

I will be following the schedule explained in this thread, with little improvisation;

Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg 
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg
Day 12 100mcg
Day 13 80mcg
Day 14 60mcg

My question is, do you need pct? If so, what do you recommend, and how do you take it?

Again, excuse my ignorance, but even though I'm new to this, I did do a lot of reading, and I believe I'm ready to try this out.

Thanks!

----------


## HAVOKGT

> Huh? I think you just asked about dosage please correct if Im wrong but the way you asked the question dosnt make much sense.Clen should be ramped slowly up and then back down.(example) first 3 days60mcg next 3 days 80mcg 3 days later 100 or 120mcg)and vice versa when comming down.Dosages vary so do your reaserch but this is how I and many others run it.



what i meant was at the dosages beast gave us for those who have used clen before is it best for u to take all at once or spread out?? and will my decision affect my weight loss?

----------


## thecivilizedanimal

*great post, i'll make sure to read through it later,...



i thought it said clen fag for a second....lol*

----------


## vcdylan

Hi there

Ive read all 12 pages and it was a lot of help. (thanks) So I just have 1 question to get Clen getting it from http://www.buysteroids.com/ a safe bet? I just want to make sure I am getting the real stuff. I know you cant tell me other places to get it, SO just want to make sure there site is a good one? Also I see a lot of lion? Is it the same place?

Sorry it sucks being the new one on the block

----------


## beanie118

Soo from reading this thread for liek the last hour and all the other research ive donei think im ready to buy my research clen and start a three week cycle starting out at 40 mcg a day, going upwards towards 120 mcg per day for 2 weeks. then 2 weeks off and start off at 60 mcg and so on. the ar-r 30 ml has 6000 mcg so that should last me for a while. The only question i have is i read soemthing about taking it every 5 to 6 hours ur up and 6 hours before u sleep, so would i spread my 40 mcg the first day out or can i do it at once. Oh and ive read the one spray is about 20 mcg but should i just use a needle to measure it? THANK YOU FOR THE POST IT IS AMAZING

----------


## beanie118

> Soo from reading this thread for liek the last hour and all the other research ive donei think im ready to buy my research clen and start a three week cycle starting out at 40 mcg a day, going upwards towards 120 mcg per day for 2 weeks. then 2 weeks off and start off at 60 mcg and so on. the ar-r 30 ml has 6000 mcg so that should last me for a while. The only question i have is i read soemthing about taking it every 5 to 6 hours ur up and 6 hours before u sleep, so would i spread my 40 mcg the first day out or can i do it at once. Oh and ive read the one spray is about 20 mcg but should i just use a needle to measure it? THANK YOU FOR THE POST IT IS AMAZING


bumpp

----------


## beanie118

> Soo from reading this thread for liek the last hour and all the other research ive donei think im ready to buy my research clen and start a three week cycle starting out at 40 mcg a day, going upwards towards 120 mcg per day for 2 weeks. then 2 weeks off and start off at 60 mcg and so on. the ar-r 30 ml has 6000 mcg so that should last me for a while. The only question i have is i read soemthing about taking it every 5 to 6 hours ur up and 6 hours before u sleep, so would i spread my 40 mcg the first day out or can i do it at once. Oh and ive read the one spray is about 20 mcg but should i just use a needle to measure it? THANK YOU FOR THE POST IT IS AMAZING


BUMPPPP . come on someone

----------


## AdamGH

> Soo from reading this thread for liek the last hour and all the other research ive donei think im ready to buy my research clen and start a three week cycle starting out at 40 mcg a day, going upwards towards 120 mcg per day for 2 weeks. then 2 weeks off and start off at 60 mcg and so on. the ar-r 30 ml has 6000 mcg so that should last me for a while. The only question i have is i read soemthing about taking it every 5 to 6 hours ur up and 6 hours before u sleep, so would i spread my 40 mcg the first day out or can i do it at once. Oh and ive read the one spray is about 20 mcg but should i just use a needle to measure it? THANK YOU FOR THE POST IT IS AMAZING


Why dont you follow what he posted rather than reinventing the wheel?

----------


## beanie118

> Why dont you follow what he posted rather than reinventing the wheel?


I am following what he posted... all i need to know is how i should measure out my clen and if i should take it all at once. i have all the amounts ready for what days and im doign a 2 week on and off cycle, wat am i reinventing..

----------


## AdamGH

> Soo from reading this thread for liek the last hour and all the other research ive donei think im ready to buy my research clen and start a three week cycle starting out at 40 mcg a day, going upwards towards 120 mcg per day for 2 weeks. then 2 weeks off and start off at 60 mcg and so on.


From what I read you are taking 2 weeks of clen for a 3 week cycle? That doesnt make sense. Also you are stopping after two weeks, then after two more weeks you are starting at 60mcg? Where does he say thats a good way to do that? 

He also states, and from numerous posts on this forum, what works best is on the 2nd or 3rd week(depending on its effects on you) begin taking benadryl for 7 nights. Then you can just continue taking clen without any problems.

----------


## beanie118

> From what I read you are taking 2 weeks of clen for a 3 week cycle? That doesnt make sense. Also you are stopping after two weeks, then after two more weeks you are starting at 60mcg? Where does he say thats a good way to do that? 
> 
> He also states, and from numerous posts on this forum, what works best is on the 2nd or 3rd week(depending on its effects on you) begin taking benadryl for 7 nights. Then you can just continue taking clen without any problems.


YA i made a mistake on my amounts and the timing, ill have to do a three week cycle with the benadryl on the third week in order to get up to 120 mcg and it makes sense to start back at 40 i guess on my second cycle, i just thought i would need to bump it up to get better affects. have u ever used the research clen, all i really need to know is how i should take it, cause i havent ever used or boguht needles so i was just wondering if i would need one. thanks for clearing stuff up

----------


## beanie118

> YA i made a mistake on my amounts and the timing, ill have to do a three week cycle with the benadryl on the third week in order to get up to 120 mcg and it makes sense to start back at 40 i guess on my second cycle, i just thought i would need to bump it up to get better affects. have u ever used the research clen, all i really need to know is how i should take it, cause i havent ever used or boguht needles so i was just wondering if i would need one. thanks for clearing stuff up


can anyone help me with this? ive read that one spray is 20 mcg, but im wondering if a needle is better

----------


## Qbertlift

Thank You Beast!

----------


## jtuner77

Been doing clen for lil over 9 days now, stopped seeing fat loss 3-4 days ago, only went from 237 to 230 and now back and stuck at 232. Very little shakes, no more sweats or trouble sleeping anymore. I am wondering if my receptors had down regulated cause I was doing some ECA about 1.5 weeks before I started the clen. I am up to 120mcg as of yesterday w/ 100mcg of T3.

Doing cardio every other day(hour of fat burn on the treadmill, walkin but keeping my HR where it needs to be), cut out most all carbs and only eating oatmeal, some yams and brown rice and only small amounts.

Should I start taking the Benadryl now? I know it is very early for this to happen but my receptors cells have taken a big ECA beating over the years.

----------


## AdamGH

> Been doing clen for lil over 9 days now, stopped seeing fat loss 3-4 days ago, only went from 237 to 230 and now back and stuck at 232. Very little shakes, no more sweats or trouble sleeping anymore. I am wondering if my receptors had down regulated cause I was doing some ECA about 1.5 weeks before I started the clen. I am up to 120mcg as of yesterday w/ 100mcg of T3.
> 
> Doing cardio every other day(hour of fat burn on the treadmill, walkin but keeping my HR where it needs to be), cut out most all carbs and only eating oatmeal, some yams and brown rice and only small amounts.
> 
> Should I start taking the Benadryl now? I know it is very early for this to happen but my receptors cells have taken a big ECA beating over the years.


might as well try benadryl. Also clen isnt a miracle worker, you need a good diet as well. other than that I dont know.

All these questions need to be put in a new thread topic  :Smilie:

----------


## jtuner77

Here is my diet:

8:30-9:30am Cardio on empty stomach

10am get home drink a protein shake and a bowl of oats with a teaspoon of brown sugar.

12pm Chicken breast

2PM Chicken breast

4PM Chicken breast and shake

6PM Tuna and some brown rice

8PM Isopure drink

9:30pm yams

10pm work out for 2-3 hours(inbetween I will start to drink a protein shake with some oats and strawberries in it)

Get home at about 1am and drink some another protein shake

2-3am go to bed

----------


## DSM4Life

Can i mix clen with my cereal in the morning ?



p.s
nice post.

----------


## NATE0406

bump

----------


## beanie118

Can anyone help me with, how i should take my clen , i just recieved my research clen in the mail today but still am not sure if i can just spray or if i have to measure with a needle, or an alternative method? I dont have a needle, nor have ever used one so i was wondering if its true that one spray is 20 mcg.

----------


## NATE0406

get yourself an oral syringe and measure it out.

----------


## beanie118

> get yourself an oral syringe and measure it out.


 thanks for the quick response!

----------


## NATE0406

you dont need a needle bro. just go to wal-mart or walgreens and get an oral syringe. the kind that they administer meds to children.

----------


## beanie118

> you dont need a needle bro. just go to wal-mart or walgreens and get an oral syringe. the kind that they administer meds to children.


yaa i realized it after i read it and felt like an a**, the only other thing im wondering is the measurement, cause i know most of the oral syringes measure in 1/4 ml, 1/5 ml, 1/10. soo if i have 30 mL at 200mcg/mL and i wanna start off at 40 mcg then id neeed 1/5 mL, rite?

----------


## customworksking

Clen is no JOKE ...great POST...!!

----------


## southmadejd

> Here is my diet:
> 
> 8:30-9:30am Cardio on empty stomach
> 
> 10am get home drink a protein shake and a bowl of oats with a teaspoon of brown sugar.
> 
> 12pm Chicken breast
> 
> 2PM Chicken breast
> ...


Hey man. I was just looking at your schedule and it seems extremely packed. I know sometimes it seems as though there are not enough hours in the day but as you probably know, rest is a huge factor in muscle growth and devolopment and only getting around 5 hrs of sleep a night is not enough. Try and condense your day a little bit so you are at least getting 7 hrs of good sleep. 8 would be ideal.

----------


## Gogoplata

great thread,
i just got my order of clen in. took 3 days from lion. it came with a syringe without a needle tip but is still kind of hard to measure bc it counts by .5 ml and there is always a small bubble caught inside. anyone have a link of what kind of oral syringe i should use.
also i have a question about the timing of taking clen. is there anytime that is better then another, and also is it best to workout/do cardio right after?

----------


## Gogoplata

so after the 1st dose here are the side effects. very shaky hands, making a sandwich was a hard task, dull headache, and accelerated heart rate (no palpitations tho). i cant imagine doing cardio with my heart rate like that. anyone have similar effects and if so is it ok to work out like that or should i wait till it subsides

----------


## vcdylan

I guess you got some good stuff. Ive been using mine a week and haven't noticed anything different oh wait I do when I do when I jog and thats about it.

I also have to use the restroom a lot, Do you?

----------


## NATE0406

> yaa i realized it after i read it and felt like an a**, the only other thing im wondering is the measurement, cause i know most of the oral syringes measure in 1/4 ml, 1/5 ml, 1/10. soo if i have 30 mL at 200mcg/mL and i wanna start off at 40 mcg then id neeed 1/5 mL, rite?


to make it easy on yourself start off with 50mcgs. that would be 1/4 ml.

----------


## jtuner77

I am at 120MCG and I dam near have no shakes and very lil for sweats anymore.

I don't get much for cramps either. I started Denadryl two days ago and it seems to not be doing much. weight loss has stopped as well. Only dropped about 7 pounds. Also doing cardio EOD, BUT I do notice alot more muscle definition and it can see where muscle is starting to take the place of fat on my body.

Not sure if that is do to the Clen /T3 or if it's just do to the protein and more proper diet.

Also I have not been shitting much protein out if any at all. My last cycle I would shit out protein like mad. Now my shit is solid and maybe once every two days, and not that large.

----------


## auhughs13

ive read somewhere that taking clen can hinder the effects of anabolic steroids such as a sus250/deca stack? can anyone help me out with this?

----------


## daROCK1

awesome post bro

----------


## exguy13

where would be the cheapest most legit place to buy it?

----------


## mauler

perfect beast, do you have any before pics when you were over 300?

----------


## Swimmer22

Is it ok to use clen with winny on a cutting cycle?

----------


## Wannabejacked

I had two quick questions if someone could please help me out that would be great.

First, I have been donating plasma, would that be unwise to do on clen and t3? I dont know if anyone one would be able to answer that.

Second, I can not obtain an anabolic to use during my clen and t3 cycle. Im ok with losing a small amount of musle mass to lose the weight. I just dont want to lose too much. How concerned should I be about losing to much muscle mass and is there anything besides roids I can use to help prevent it?

I have done plenty of searches and havent found an answer to these questions. Thanks in advance.

----------


## fujitsupalm

I like it, took me ages to read it  :Wink:

----------


## exguy13

i have just finished a cycle of methyl 1d which is a test booster, and am about to begin a cycle of formadrol, would it be safe for me to use clen with formadrol?

----------


## mastertech

Great Thread Beast

----------


## ECUpirate83

That helps a lot, thanks!

----------


## xxxStUnnAxxx

I have used clen before very successfully.... i love the shakes and all. I am about to start a clen T-3 cycle to loose some fat after my test eq cycle. Any suggestions with dosages? thanks.........

----------


## Jackt23

this is definately a great post, i cant believe i read every one of the 13 pages but it was worth it, alot of repetitious questions...if only people read front to back THEN asked questions haha...everyone thinkin of tryin clen definately should read this...best post on clen ive read so far

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Doing a 12 weeks test enth / tren ace / letro cycle with an aromasin / nolva PCT...

Where would be the best place to throw in clen ?
The PCT or does it matter?

----------


## btcog82

So could you please provide me with where I can buy online a legit source of clenbuterol ? I know you can't post it here, but if you could please leave me an email, im, pm, or whatever...

btcog82 - Y Messenger

[email protected]

I'm specifically looking for oral tabs or pill rather than liquid or injected form.

B.C.

----------


## peachfuzz

> So could you please provide me with where I can buy online a legit source of clenbuterol ? I know you can't post it here, but if you could please leave me an email, im, pm, or whatever...
> 
> btcog82 - Y Messenger
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I'm specifically looking for oral tabs or pill rather than liquid or injected form.
> 
> B.C.


a grand total of two posts and they are both asking the same question. c'mon now.

----------


## burnin69

no discussing of sources

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

> Doing a 12 weeks test enth / tren ace / letro cycle with an aromasin / nolva PCT...
> 
> Where would be the best place to throw in clen ?
> The PCT or does it matter?


 :Frown: 
I had a real question, not source fishing, if anyone has any advice.

----------


## peachfuzz

> I had a real question, not source fishing, if anyone has any advice.


you are not important.


 :2jk: 

i really couldnt tell you. i wouldnt run it at the end of a test/tren cycle those last 6 weeks are where the gains are being made so cuttin there would not be ideal. and i think post cycle is too risky however alot of guys do it. 

maybe run it while you are waiting for the test to clear. like weeks 13 and fourteen. 

lets wait and see what others suggest. clen is not my fortay.

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Okay, thanks.
I still have another 3 weeks of natural cutting that I'm doing right now before my cycle begins...
Would it possibly be beneficial to do it the last 2 weeks before my cycle starts?

----------


## peachfuzz

again not my area of expertise but the lower bf you are at before beginning a cycle the more beneficial it is so it may not be a bad idea.

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Cool think I'll try it unless anyone suggests otherwise...

----------


## btcog82

> a grand total of two posts and they are both asking the same question. c'mon now.


Apologies, I'd like to know more and I'm new to this. I'm serving overseas and just want to lose some weight... Not 'source fishing' so to say...

That's why I said could someone please provide it two me discreetly, via email, pm or whatever; it's not like the stuff is illegal.

----------


## CobraSVT000

what can I combine with it so that I dont loose muscle while on the clen ?

----------


## Doub1e_J

> what can I combine with it so that I dont loose muscle while on the clen?


Clen will not make you lose muscle if you eat properly.

----------


## Doub1e_J

I have a question here bout clen that I have not seen the answer to.

I have used it in the past with pretty decent results, and min sides. I have always followed the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. My question is if I wanted to stay on clen and used Benadryl after the two weeks do I start back at 60mcg again on the third week or do I stay at 120mcg?

So for shits and giggles I have typed out my question below....


Example one
Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg
Day 12 120mcg PLUS Benadryl 
Day 13 120mcg PLUS Benadryl
cont....

Example two
Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg
Day 12 60mcg PLUS Benadryl 
Day 13 60mcg PLUS Benadryl 
cont....

The reason I do not want to do the 2 on 2 off is because I will be using clen as part of my pct. I want to try and remain as anabolic as possible through this. Any suggestions?

----------


## 916casanova

I agree. Clen will help with the weight loss but you shouldn't be losing muscle with a proper diet. Now T3 on the other hand you may lose muscle and I only take it while on cycle.

----------


## 7four7

Cheers to everyone who has contributed to the thread, you've all been a big help!
Special big ups to beast!

Quick question, has anyone had any experience with the powder form? How does it rate?

Cheers

----------


## ElenorM3

Hey Beast, I'm not seeing anything in your post about Taurine. Do you use it as well. I'm about to start Clen and I think your post is great I just want to know about Taurine as well, Thanks alot bro

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

^^^^ Use taurine if you start getting cramps. 
I didn't cramp so I didn't find it necessary to use.

----------


## Crazyltn

Hey i got the oral clen , by Oralject CLAIRE gel (for horses)
How would u convert wat u take into mls? so i know how much to take?

----------


## Charger527

first off what is it measured in?

----------


## junglejoe

Hi is the program laid out in the original post recommended by others who have tried.
Getting my gear Friday.
When is the best time to take and do you take your clen /t3 together and do you separate the doses to twice a day....was thinking morning and early afternoon. When would you work out 1/2 hr or 1hr after taking product?

Going to try 2 weeks on and then do you take 2 weeks off or can you get away with one? While off what do you take?

Or if you could pass me on to a good previous discussed topic that would be appreciated as well.

Also, got some Winny so looking to start taking that once I'm done the clen \t3 cycle ...is this ok or when would you do that??

Thanks in advance!!

----------


## hangandbang

Quick question I just got some liquid clen from a friend that has been a reliable source but I am not sure if I am taking enough. its 100mcg/ml - 60 ML vial now does that mean there is 100mcg to one ml. curently I am taking three drops which is about .25 to a .5ml. I was thinking of upping it to one ml a day but I am not sure.

----------


## higherdesire

If you increase the dosage dialy unitl the sides are dictating that you not increase you should be fine. Once you know your threshold then you can better utilize the stuff.

----------


## hangandbang

Appreciate it but is 1 ml equal to 100 mcg if the bottle says 100mcg/ml - 60ml vial

----------


## T-MOS

> Appreciate it but is 1 ml equal to 100 mcg if the bottle says 100mcg/ml - 60ml vial


kinda answers itself.

100mcg per ml would mean each ml has 100 mcg in it and you have 60 ml

----------


## hangandbang

Appreciate it i wanted to be sure  :0piss:

----------


## higherdesire

yes. The / can be thought of a symbol for the word "per"

----------


## drummerofgod87

Is the reason portraying as to why you don't use Benadryl ED all the time while using Clen because you don't want the body to form a physical dependence on it? And does Benadry upregulate the receptors enough to continue Clen use as long as one wants?

----------


## higherdesire

ketofin (sp) is what you can use to stay on clen without upregulating/ I have posted links to opinions on whether to cycle that often to begin with.

----------


## gymjunkie24

Great info!! Took me ages to read the whole thing, learnt alot :-)

I have just started my first cycle today - starting with 20mcg, and hands are pretty shakey.

Keep the info coming!!

----------


## Arnoldgenes

Just read everything here and have two questions for you PB that were not covered. If you would be so kind as to enlighten me it'd be most appreciative:

1.Once you had reached 120mcgs of clen in your cycle is that dose you continued throughout the duration?

2.Does it matter if you take clen on an empty stomach or not?

Thanks for all the info bro!

----------


## T-MOS

> Just read everything here and have two questions for you PB that were not covered. If you would be so kind as to enlighten me it'd be most appreciative:
> 
> 1.Once you had reached 120mcgs of clen in your cycle is that dose you continued throughout the duration?
> 
> 2.Does it matter if you take clen on an empty stomach or not?
> 
> Thanks for all the info bro!


PB hasn't been around for a while so I will try to field your questions

1. Yes, you can stay at that dose as long as the side effects are manageable for you

2. It effects people different, you can try on empty stomach and see if it bothers you or not. should not effect the results of it

hope this helped

----------


## Phate

> Just read everything here and have two questions for you PB that were not covered. If you would be so kind as to enlighten me it'd be most appreciative:
> 
> 1.Once you had reached 120mcgs of clen in your cycle is that dose you continued throughout the duration?
> 
> 2.Does it matter if you take clen on an empty stomach or not?
> 
> Thanks for all the info bro!





> PB hasn't been around for a while so I will try to field your questions
> 
> 1. Yes, you can stay at that dose as long as the side effects are manageable for you
> 
> 2. It effects people different, you can try on empty stomach and see if it bothers you or not. should not effect the results of it
> 
> hope this helped


i agree with tmos but i'll elaborate a bit

1.Once you had reached 120mcgs of clen in your cycle is that dose you continued throughout the duration?
*160-180mcg is the highest effective dose, anything over that the returns start to diminish(trust me on this, i've run it at 180 vs. 400mcg/day and the results were about the same except the second one cost me more*

2.Does it matter if you take clen on an empty stomach or not?
*i take it on an empty stomach, but i don't feel sides from it, if you take it on an empty stomach it will be absorbed more quickly and will "hit" you harder, but the results will not be effected, though taking it twice a day is preferred to once a day, especially if you have trouble handling the sides from it*

----------


## hangandbang

Quick question i am finishing up my first two week cycle. 14 days 17 lbs so far. Now on my off time you think i could run lipodrene and thyrx. thyryx is from max muscle :7up:

----------


## H2Okid

Beast,
what are your thoughts on proper dose of Taurine if having cramps? I went on Taurine, and it did not seem to help much. Im thinking I might have underdosed it for this problem???

----------


## peachfuzz

> Beast,
> what are your thoughts on proper dose of Taurine if having cramps? I went on Taurine, and it did not seem to help much. Im thinking I might have underdosed it for this problem???


3-5 grams a day is the recommended dose.

----------


## drummerofgod87

> i agree with tmos but i'll elaborate a bit
> 
> 1.Once you had reached 120mcgs of clen in your cycle is that dose you continued throughout the duration?
> *160-180mcg is the highest effective dose, anything over that the returns start to diminish(trust me on this, i've run it at 180 vs. 400mcg/day and the results were about the same except the second one cost me more*
> 
> 2.Does it matter if you take clen on an empty stomach or not?
> *i take it on an empty stomach, but i don't feel sides from it, if you take it on an empty stomach it will be absorbed more quickly and will "hit" you harder, but the results will not be effected, though taking it twice a day is preferred to once a day, especially if you have trouble handling the sides from it*


Saying that 160 - 180 mcg as being the highest effective dose would only be proper if you had seen studies with different doses used for different groups and not just on yourself. Everyone is different.

----------


## {{HEAVYDUTY}}

> Quick question i am finishing up my first two week cycle. 14 days 17 lbs so far. Now on my off time you think i could run lipodrene and thyrx. thyryx is from max muscle


I am getting ready to start my cycle and i was wondering what doses you took in what order ie 60 60 60 80 80 80 100 ect up to your 14th day please pm me sorry for the : Hijack:  Thanks

----------


## AussieNovice

I've looked for zaditen/ketoifen in Australia and it's unavailable. Also I've discovered that outside of the US and Canada Benadryl contains a different active ingredient.

I've done some research into phenergan (Promethazine). It's a first-generation H1 receptor antagonist, antihistamine and antiemetic medication.

Will this do the same things as zaditen/ketoifen and Benadryl and allow me to stay on Clen for longer periods of time???

Thanks for your help guys!!!

----------


## peachfuzz

^that should work just fine. look into diphenhydramine hydrochloride as well, its generic unisom. should be able to obtain easy enough for sleep aid purposes.

----------


## Dianaboler

If i'm going to start a cycle of AS or DS should I take it after PCT or during pct using a 2wkon/2wkoff routine?

----------


## canadian meat

Back up to the top

----------


## sweet-jayne

Wicked post! All of the info I was looking for.

----------


## samich6

Is there a possible low dose of clen that can still be effective? I don't mind taking my time to get where I want to be. Just 160mL a day is a $hitload. What is the lowest amount per day I can take that would still have a positive effect?

----------


## subaruwrx04

Just what I was looking for. Thanks a lot bro....

----------


## elpropiotorvic

thanks 4 the info

----------


## CHAP

That covers all Q's I had thanks !

----------


## musclehead1983

unreal post beast. this is def the way I am gonna run my clen with my test prop tren ace cycle. you are the fu**ing man!!! sticky material for sure!

----------


## khalimadeath

sticky for sure

----------


## murphylee

Sticky bump

----------


## Slide

great info, thanks for the first hand

----------


## 0tolerance

loved the info you gave me  :Smilie: !

----------


## killagorilla187

Im about to hit my 3rd week of Clen (my first cycle)

I cannot get ketoifen, so I will use diphenhydramine for 7 days. I know diphenhydramine interferes with R.E.M sleep, kind of like when you drink alcohol and you dont get the correct sleep you need.

Does anyone have any feedback about this issue with diphenhydramine and natural sleep. 7days of unnatural sleep might ruin my ability to get a good nights recuperation.

----------


## T-MOS

Perfectbeast will be away from this board for a while and will NOT be able to answer your questions.

Please start a new thread with your questions and the other members will try to help you

----------


## spicytuna

*FEMALE:
Weight: 147
Height: 5'3"
BF %: 16%*

*Dosage Plan:* (I am on my 7th day, starting week 2)
5 weeks on clen 

*Week 1*: 10,20,20,30,40,40,60
*Week 2*: 60,70,70,80,80,90, 100?? I'm not sure what my tolerance will be by the 2nd week.
*Week 3:* Start on benadryl and continue with 100mcgs for the entire week.
*Week 4*: Come off benadryl and reasess my dosage tolerance- beta-receptors will be downgraded. May start with 60mcgs. Take clen for 7 days
*Week 5:* Take clen for 7 days. Dosage unknown- it will be contingent on my tolerance level. 

*Diet:* Stay in 500-1000 calorie deficit from maintenance per day. Ratios P-C-F = 25%-50%-25%
Reasoning for ratios: I noticed that I get leaner and less hungry on a lower fat/higher carb diet. I have way more energy, my muscles stay full and tight, I'm in a better mood, and even though my protein is lower I keep gaining strength and muscle. My max bench is the same amount as when I started dieting 4 weeks ago (165lb). My carbs sources ALL come from vegetables, including the starches. Once in awhile I will eat some Ezekiel bread or oatmeal because I loooove the taste! 
*Carb sources*: sweet potatoes, butternut squash, anything green, acorn squash, spaghetti squash(yummmmmy!), bananas, cantaloupe, blueberries, 
*Protein sources:* chicken, eggs, turkey, Greek yogurt (sometimes- if you don't know what it is I suggest you look into it because it has 23g of protein per 1 cup, 9g of carb, 0g of fat)
*Fat sources:* egg yolks, walnut oil, almonds, (I can't keep peanut butter in the house, I will go into binge eating mode. I tell my roommate to hide his peanut butter when I cut. Lol)

*Cardio:* 5 days- Alternate low impact and high impact cardio (running and road cycling). Cardio consists of 30-60 minutes of intense work. I keep the workouts different every time. I make sure my heart rate stays above 165 for most of the time. I want to improve my VO2 max and get faster. I'm going to be a Marine Corps Officer. I start school May 29th and I want to kick all the guys' butts  :Big Grin: .

*Weights:* M-W-F upper body. T-Th lower body. I lift super heavy with shoulders, chest, and back 6-10 reps. I lift lighter for arms because I get a better pump. More blood fills my arms when I keep rep ranges 12-20. I lift with a very high volume when I train legs-very high weight and moderately high reps. I'm short, so if I train legs heavy with more than 1 minute rest in between, my legs blow up! I add in plyometrics on one of those leg days. It keeps my legs slightly larger, cut, and lean like a gymnast. 

That's my plan for the next 4 weeks. I'm done with week one. I have re-feed days 1-2 time per week. I just pay attention to my body. If I feel like I can't concentrate and my muscles are getting really really flat, I'll add in a re-feed. Re-feed days I just cut back on my fat and increase my carbs. I keep protein the same. 

The plan is definitely working so far. I can see my serratus and oblique muscles coming out and the veins in my abs are trying so hard to pop out! I can't wait to see what I look like in a week. I'll keep you guys posted if ya want. If anyone has suggestions, by all means, suggest away. I love learning new tricks of the trade.

----------


## HumanSacrifice

How did that the Benadryl work for you, "spicytuna"? On my first week and was thinking about using this approach to stay on for 6weeks straight.... Let me know..

----------


## Flip it

Hi Guys

First of all fantastic post PB.

I have a question that I haven't really seen answered yet which relates to the sustained use of clen .

If you taper up to a mcg doseage (the dose you are comfortable with), how long should you continue to run this dosage? or should you hit your desired level for three or so days and then taper back down and back up again.

This is with taking benadryl on weeks three and six, maybe a day or two either side.

Or would it be more beneficial for your receptors to taper down whilst taking benadryl?

Thanks for any help given I have put a lot of hours into research but have found nothing to answer the above questions.

----------


## Flip it

Bump, if anyone can please help with the above post.

----------


## T-MOS

> Hi Guys
> 
> First of all fantastic post PB.
> 
> I have a question that I haven't really seen answered yet which relates to the sustained use of clen .
> 
> If you taper up to a mcg doseage (the dose you are comfortable with), how long should you continue to run this dosage? or should you hit your desired level for three or so days and then taper back down and back up again.
> 
> This is with taking benadryl on weeks three and six, maybe a day or two either side.
> ...





> Perfectbeast will be away from this board for a while and will NOT be able to answer your questions.
> 
> Please start a new thread with your questions and the other members will try to help you


You may want to start a thread in the Q & A section as PB is no longer here

----------


## mnguy2007

Im looking for advice here, 
40yo male
5'5
180
Been working out and med cardio for 3 years but Ive been a lifetime lifter.
I just got lions T3/Clen /Keto combo and have some anavar . Im looking for advice on best ways to run them.

----------


## RA

Then start a new thread.





> Im looking for advice here, 
> 40yo male
> 5'5
> 180
> Been working out and med cardio for 3 years but Ive been a lifetime lifter.
> I just got lions T3/Clen/Keto combo and have some anavar. Im looking for advice on best ways to run them.

----------


## Arnoldgenes

I just completed an 8wk cyc of Clen on the 18th of May and lost 25lbs of fat.
Now here is my question: I want to start another cycle but how long do I have to wait to recommence?

----------


## yourmom

All your questions answered here. READ IT!

----------


## Arnoldgenes

> All your questions answered here. READ IT!


If YOU would have taken the time to "READ IT!" you wouldve seen my replies from months back clearly stating that I only post questions that have not been answered you D-bag! If this particular question has been answered, then please by all means link me to it. If not that then spare your dignity and quietly accept your D-bagness. :Rant:

----------


## diesel405

Just what i was looking for...... thanks

----------


## crustymonkey

> I dont take a 2 week off period as I use the benadryl method. If I was going to do it I would use a non ephedra based fat burner supp.



Did you stack anything else, like T3?

----------


## T-MOS

> Did you stack anything else, like T3?


PB hasn't been on in about 6 months...

----------


## ninesecz

By far best clen post I have read! I printed it and gave it to my brother when he was aking clen so he could see the ins and outs of the compound! You did your homework that is for sure

----------


## spartanfan

Been using Clen for a few weeks and started taking benadryl to stay on for another mnonth or so. I was wondering if I could take the keto at night (like I do the benadryl) or if I have to take it WITH the clen (in the morning)?

Thanks

----------


## c-Z

This should be moved to educational forum and stickied.

----------


## PetrX

My Dr just gave me a prescription of Albeutrol cause I told him I wanted to take clen and he was like wtf, since you''ll be able to get it online or something try taking this instead since Albeutrol as actually made for humans and less side effects and jitters... Its in a pill form and each pill is 4 mg... Will this work as good , better , worst than clen??

----------


## lovbyts

Nicely done. Do I see another well earned sticky?

----------


## jason bourne

yes it does NICE !!!

----------


## AcePowerZ

I seen alot of people asking about clen lately so I think this deserves a Bumpity Bump

----------


## gdurham

amazing post

----------


## *El Diablo*

What happend to PB? ..

----------


## dj87

Wow answered every thing I didn't know about clen all in 1 post, I know ur no longer here but this is a damn good post

----------


## jweir22

Wow this is a great post for some of the new members to read the best way too take clen . I was always wondering if i should cycle it 2 weeks on or stay on it with Ketofin every third week. This is a great post by Perfectbeast it really help me out with my clen cycle.Thanks

----------


## gdurham

can someone answer how conversion is fro mcg to ml
is it divide by 25?

----------


## killface

> can someone answer how conversion is fro mcg to ml
> is it divide by 25?


It depends on how it's dosed. If it's 200mcg/ml like what you get from ar-r , then every .1ml = 20mcg. This is easy to measure if you get a 1ml oral syringe because it will be marked every .1ml. 

I've always gotten like, 3ml syringes from ar-r and they're a little harder to dose with. Any pharmacy will just give you a 1ml oral syringe for free.

----------


## The One

bump this answers all the clen questions anyone might have

----------


## nothnless

age: 27
weight: 210
BF: 35%

Hi, I've never really worked out at all and now I'm an overweight couch potato. Since my girlfriend has left me and I cant get a new one because I'm short, fat, and broke I wanted to try some gear to give me a jump start. I wanted to try buying some Clenbuterol is this the right drug for me? Should I get it from ar-r ?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Simple, the answer is no. I know you are looking for a reason to get back into shape, but if you are not already into a training routine where your body can handle being stressed, you should stay away from artificial sources.

I know its tough, but if you give yourself a couple months of proper diet and training (each have their own section on this forum) you will start seeing results and nothing motivate slike results. Take a look at this posting, its my buddy who was in the same situation as you last Xmas....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=390580

----------


## killface

> nothing motivates like results.


At 35% BF, you (nothnless) should see results pretty quickly with proper diet and exercise alone. Stay away from drugs for now and definitely check out the diet and training forums like KP said.

----------


## Dipolognon

Hey guys I'm 24, 220 lbs and 5'7.. I dunno My BF%.. but im prettty fat haha. Is it better for me to take this with T3 or Clen itself will do the work? I do cardio everyday for 45min after work, some moderate lifting.. I take Creatine and drink protein shake in the morning and couple hours before bed.. Should I stop taking Creatine if I take Clen or Clen+T3? My Diet is mostly Protein/Low Carb. Chicken.. Tuna some Salad/Veggies/Fruits. Any Advice?

----------


## biggunz113

hey guys, how long does it normally take to start seeing results from clen following the dose on the first page?
what kind of diets do you guys follow to cut up while on it?

do you think a carb/glycogen depletion (with <48hour carb load) will work?

would you recommend an anti aromatase supp like novedex (gaspari) to put on a lil muscle?

----------


## DOM6

> hey guys, how long does it normally take to start seeing results from clen following the dose on the first page?*Depends on your cardio and diet*
> what kind of diets do you guys follow to cut up while on it?*Go to the diet section
> *
> do you think a carb/glycogen depletion (with <48hour carb load) will work?
> 
> would you recommend an anti aromatase supp like novedex (gaspari) to put on a lil muscle? *nope, thats not its purpose*


*
*
Whats your stats bro?
Height?
Weight?
Age?
Bodyfat?
Goals?
Training exp? Cardio routine? 
Diet?

You will get a better answer, clen does work but make sure you have read the ups and downs to it.
IMO this is the best CLEN FAQ sheet you can get
*Should be a sticky*

----------


## biggunz113

> [/I][/B]
> Whats your stats bro?
> Height?
> Weight?
> Age?
> Bodyfat?
> Goals?
> Training exp? Cardio routine? 
> Diet?
> ...



5'6, 165, 25, ~12-15%, cut down to 8%

i do high rep full body workouts on mon/tues, medium/heavier full body workout on thurs, carb load after thurs workout til sat morning, very heavy lifting full body workout on sat
(ultimate diet 2 - lyle mcdonald)
sometimes i mix it up and go back to basics...back/bis on mon, chest/tris wed, shoulders/legs fri............or just 1 body part a day)
i do cardio at least every other day, if not everyday for 20-45 mins, either a jog pace for 45 mins or sprints for 20 mins)

i just want to cut up while keeping as much muscle as i can
how should i follow the dosage on the first page? 
before i read the full thread, is it ok to just take it in the morning, do i just swallow it or keep it under my tongue for a minute then swallow (heard that from someone in the gym), take it on an empty stomach or does it not matter?

----------


## DOM6

> 5'6, 165, 25, ~12-15%, cut down to 8%
> 
> i do high rep full body workouts on mon/tues, medium/heavier full body workout on thurs, carb load after thurs workout til sat morning, very heavy lifting full body workout on sat
> (ultimate diet 2 - lyle mcdonald)
> sometimes i mix it up and go back to basics...back/bis on mon, chest/tris wed, shoulders/legs fri............or just 1 body part a day)
> i do cardio at least every other day, if not everyday for 20-45 mins, either a jog pace for 45 mins or sprints for 20 mins)
> 
> i just want to cut up while keeping as much muscle as i can
> how should i follow the dosage on the first page? 
> before i read the full thread, is it ok to just take it in the morning, do i just swallow it or keep it under my tongue for a minute then swallow (heard that from someone in the gym), take it on an empty stomach or does it not matter?


if i took it after 11am i couldnt sleep at night, i take it 30mins after i wake up at 7:30am, i take it with food, never heard of the under the tounge method i wouldnt do it that way,
Everyone is different with clen , i prefer the 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off, check your BP everyday, i actually log mine down everyday to see changes, drink alot of water, get taurine for cramps, start slow at 20mcgs then work your way up to where the sides arn't to bad, i ramp up to 120mcgs, i find i get the most out of that dose, anymore than 120mcgs isnt much different in gains for me.

----------


## biggunz113

> if i took it after 11am i couldnt sleep at night, i take it 30mins after i wake up at 7:30am, i take it with food, never heard of the under the tounge method i wouldnt do it that way,
> Everyone is different with clen, i prefer the 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off, check your BP everyday, i actually log mine down everyday to see changes, drink alot of water, get taurine for cramps, start slow at 20mcgs then work your way up to where the sides arn't to bad, i ramp up to 120mcgs, i find i get the most out of that dose, anymore than 120mcgs isnt much different in gains for me.


tomorrow is my 4thday on
day 1 - 20mcg halfway through the day when i first got it, after 30 mins or so my heart was beating fast and body felt tingly
day 2 - 30mcg - didnt feel anything
day 3 - 40mcg - didnt feel anything
tomorrow im gonna try 60

even if i dont feel anything...is it still working??

i was on ecy for a while before i started, but i took benedryl for about 2 weeks and no ecy to reset my receptors

----------


## DOM6

> tomorrow is my 4thday on
> day 1 - 20mcg halfway through the day when i first got it, after 30 mins or so my heart was beating fast and body felt tingly
> day 2 - 30mcg - didnt feel anything
> day 3 - 40mcg - didnt feel anything
> tomorrow im gonna try 60
> 
> even if i dont feel anything...is it still working?? *IMO no i dont think its working til everything is up like your BP and HeartRate, depends on the brand also, with humangrade clen i felt it bigtime, but with ugl i never felt anything but bp up*
> 
> i was on ecy for a while before i started, but i took benedryl for about 2 weeks and no ecy to reset my receptors


Truthfully i start at 60mcg and work up to 120mcgs, you should feel the shakes bout an hour after you take'm, this is your first time so its good your starting slow to make sure you can handle the sides, when its full ineffect you should feel the shakes "Majorly", sweating, heartrate and bp up, body temp feels up sometimes thru the day, headache, hunger goes up also. Your heart ventricules are opening up more then there normal daily routine, its to let more blood flow thru, kinda like when you are running it opens up to pump more blood thru, so look at it as your doing cardio thru out the day as your just sitting there.

----------


## biggunz113

> Truthfully i start at 60mcg and work up to 120mcgs, you should feel the shakes bout an hour after you take'm, this is your first time so its good your starting slow to make sure you can handle the sides, when its full ineffect you should feel the shakes "Majorly", sweating, heartrate and bp up, body temp feels up sometimes thru the day, headache, hunger goes up also. Your heart ventricules are opening up more then there normal daily routine, its to let more blood flow thru, kinda like when you are running it opens up to pump more blood thru, so look at it as your doing cardio thru out the day as your just sitting there.


ok thanks for the info. what kind of diet do most guys follow? just eat clean or what?

edit: 
day 4 - took 60mcg this morning. didnt feel anything  :Frown: 
is it bad to take benedryl from the start?
do any of you other guys experience this...basically not responding to it? or am i the only one and i just suck lol

----------


## DOM6

> ok thanks for the info. what kind of diet do most guys follow? just eat clean or what?
> 
> edit: 
> day 4 - took 60mcg this morning. didnt feel anything 
> is it bad to take benedryl from the start?
> do any of you other guys experience this...basically not responding to it? or am i the only one and i just suck lol


what kind do you have? human grade? or ugl?
if there is clen in it you will get the shakes, has your bp moved at all?
thats the way to check to see if its working

----------


## biggunz113

> what kind do you have? human grade? or ugl?
> if there is clen in it you will get the shakes, has your bp moved at all?
> thats the way to check to see if its working


got it from a site for some lab doctors to test on some rats...from some fellows named A and G
got the shakes the first dose, nothin after
gonna try 80mcg tomorrow

----------


## DOM6

> got it from a site for some lab doctors to test on some rats...from some fellows named A and G
> got the shakes the first dose, nothin after
> gonna try 80mcg tomorrow


i know who they are , i think the sell liquid right?
i like the human grade stuff works best for me, i actually like the tiny bottles with the chinese lettering on it, there 40mcgs per pill.
Nixifi's worked the best actually, im not into ugl clen , this 1 ugl clen did that same thing, shakes on day 1 but nothing the rest, the key is your BP and heart rate if that isnt up, its bunk

----------


## biggunz113

> i know who they are , i think the sell liquid right?
> i like the human grade stuff works best for me, i actually like the tiny bottles with the chinese lettering on it, there 40mcgs per pill.
> Nixifi's worked the best actually, im not into ugl clen, this 1 ugl clen did that same thing, shakes on day 1 but nothing the rest, the key is your BP and heart rate if that isnt up, its bunk


80mcg about 20 mins ago...nothing
yea its liquid, i dont know where else to get it though
this is very frustrating  :Frown:

----------


## biggunz113

can someone pm a trustworthy site for my scientists to test stuff on their lab rats?

----------


## BeastIn916

Found this post very helpful. thanks.

----------


## big_k

Any benefits to running Clen like this thread states vs. 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off protocol. Got a handful of clen ready and waiting.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Cedric

> I used it for about 10 weeks last time. Went from high teens BF to under 9%. This was in combination with AS as I wanted to retain muscle while cutting.


Is it safe to use Clen or say something similar to cut like ephedrine with caffeine pills while on a cycle of Anabolic steroids ? I was advised not to do this since - " I already have enough oils an shit in my body being on a cycle." Also one other thing, is Clen A LOT better than using ephedrine an caffeine pills or would i get about the same results using either one?

----------


## Cedric

> Is it safe to use Clen or say something similar to cut like ephedrine with caffeine pills while on a cycle of Anabolic steroids? I was advised not to do this since - " I already have enough oils an shit in my body being on a cycle." Also one other thing, is Clen A LOT better than using ephedrine an caffeine pills or would i get about the same results using either one?


Bump?

----------


## yesitsreallyjosh

u can do clen on a cycle 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, but MAKE SURE you monitor your blood pressure as being on both could raise it tremendously

----------


## BeastIn916

Added the 50mg Benadryl to my clen cycle and it boosts its effects noticeably from the tolerance my body has deveoloped. thanks for the valuable information.

----------


## TrippinOnLacticAcid

Bump

----------


## Swifto

> Bump


Best username I've ever seen.... Peroid.

----------


## {{HEAVYDUTY}}

Does anybody know the shelf life of Clen and t3? It's been sitting for a while and both have turned darker in color and I'm wondering if it is still good or whole I just scrap it and buy more? Thanks

----------


## Hard.On

good old bump,
very helpful

----------


## bowwow

> good old bump,
> very helpful


Keep it at the top.

----------


## sab

great post and old too!

----------


## AstheticKing

faved

----------


## MamaRaven

Can any of you tell me where to buy Clen ? I need to lose some weight and stumbled onto this thread.

----------


## B1gDaddy

> Can any of you tell me where to buy Clen? I need to lose some weight and stumbled onto this thread.


Not allowed to do that over this forum, sorry bud. Just ask around if you have friends or know people who use gear at your gym. Or you might be able to find some legal clen from the banner advertised above this site..

Going back to what Cedric was asking, would running ECA (2on 2 off) while on a cutting cycle that consists of winny an sust 250 be too much for my body to take on all at once?

----------


## balla33

awesome post

----------


## americanoak

> Can any of you tell me where to buy Clen? I need to lose some weight and stumbled onto this thread.


ar-r 

clen works a bit, but diet is the main part. If you just take clen and dont rly do anything else with it you are wasting your money

----------


## ftp

> ar-r 
> 
> clen works a bit, but diet is the main part. If you just take clen and dont rly do anything else with it you are wasting your money


lol really? 

ok parrot. whatever you say. 

what ****ing BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! diet is important but you will definitely see results even with a mediocre diet.

please stop spreading false information. say things from experience not what you read from 85% of the morons who post 

 :Evil2:

----------


## americanoak

hmm i dont even know what to say, 
if you get great results from a bad diet then congrats you are 1 in a billion
i have taken clen on several occasions and i can tell you without diet its pretty much not even worth taking

--
ah hes banned, i cant imagine why

----------


## sellersis

so how long would one bottle from Ar-r last?

----------


## americanoak

its 30ml and 200mcg/ml which means you could run it 60 days straight at 100mcg's... however i wouldnt ever do that. Was just an example of what a dose could be ran at.

A usual clen cycle for me looks like this:

20 40 60 60 80 100 120 140 140 160 180 200 200 200, 
just added that real quick in m head but looks like 1700mcg's, there are 6000mcg/bottle, so i can do 3.5 2 week cycles. If you dont go past 120 you will get more

----------


## sellersis

Sheesh, you cant beat that! From what I'm seeing the body builds tolerance to clen fairly quick. Is it the Tuarine or Benadryl that clears the receptors? You'll have to forgive me, I'm fairly new to this.

----------


## freakinhuge

still a classic thread, needs to be a sticky. Love the clen faq.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Sheesh, you cant beat that! From what I'm seeing the body builds tolerance to clen fairly quick. Is it the Tuarine or Benadryl that clears the receptors? You'll have to forgive me, I'm fairly new to this.


Benadryly or ketofin........taurine helps with cramps..

----------


## americanoak

yea like energizer said taurine helps with cramps, but i dont get any cramps from clen so i dont use it. Benadryl doesn't work a lot of people say. And Keto cleanses the Beta2-receptors.

----------


## MotoLifter

keep this bumped, especially now with summer comming in the US and people rushing to fix what they fcked up all year long.


Moto

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

ok so i want to make sure im right with this stuff. Im going to run the clen for 6 weeks with keto. It should go something like this right...


Week 1 and 2 --- Clen
Week 3 and 4 --- Clen and Keto
Week 5 and 6 --- Clen and Keto



Will one 30ml bottle of this from ar-r last me for 6 weeks?

----------


## tballz

Great stuff.

Moto you are right...people look at clen as the 'magic pill'

----------


## americanoak

> ok so i want to make sure im right with this stuff. Im going to run the clen for 6 weeks with keto. It should go something like this right...
> 
> 
> Week 1 and 2 --- Clen
> Week 3 and 4 --- Clen and Keto
> Week 5 and 6 --- Clen and Keto
> 
> 
> 
> Will one 30ml bottle of this from ar-r last me for 6 weeks?


I would never run clen for 6 weeks. Do it 2 weeks on 2 weeks 2 on, or with keto you can do prolly 3 on 2 off 3 on. Yes you can prolly do 6 weeks with clen with 1 bottle, but at a certain point its not rly gonna be doing anything for you and when you get to be able to tolerate a 1ml (200mcg) a day of clen for a few weeks 1: that can't be good for you, and 2: you are def gonna need more clen.

After doing a clen cycle also it is reccomended to come off the clen for atleast a month if not 2

----------


## DARKSPEED

I take benadryl daily to help me deal with skin allergy's... I'm on day 8 of my very first clen cycle. Will the daily benadryl affect the clen this early in the cycle?

----------


## old-grunt11series

thanks

----------


## lifterjaydawg

the clen faq is great, answers all questions, why is this not a sticky yet?

----------


## Dyin2bpurfect

I was wondering, where do you purchase tab clen ? ar-r only sells liquid form, I was curious to whether or not the other advertisements (banners on the site) are respectable sites to purchase from? I hope this question is not going against the rules.

----------


## Persian-Arnie

> *Clen FAQ* 
> 
> After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum
> 
> *Q. What is Clen?*
> 
> *A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.
> 
> *Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*
> ...


Iam currently on a 12 week bulking cycle of test and deca . 
I have a holiday planned on week 12th for 7 days and want to lose fat. Can i add clen /and t3 or to my last weeks on cycle to loose fat? will it help? is it safe on cycle? doses? can i continue on pct? I weight about 207lb, 5'10. Im very lean through out my body apart from my abs, mostly middle/lower abs, which there is quite lot of fat hiding my 6 pack. I have middle eastern genetics, so thats where most fat goes, around the abs.

----------


## Minion0812

Great post Beast very much appreciated!! I am a week into my clen and my bp is at 140/79 so right as high as you can go. My problem I think is that my heart rate is 116 and that was after lying around for a bit so is this a huge problem and is my heart pumping way too fast or is this normal. Thx guys any help is very much appreciated!!!!!

----------


## livingwithdoms

I am sure a ton of people have benefited from this numerous times, classic thread.

----------


## bigslick7878

Great post, one question.

I take benadryl every night to help me sleep, will this effect the clen at all?

I notice it said to take it on the 3rd week but not before that in the OP.

----------


## mulldog55

awesome post, thanks

----------


## mulldog55

Thanks so much for your post, excites me as i have keto and clen on its way!

----------


## Xoku

> *Clen FAQ* 
> 
> After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum
> 
> *Q. What is Clen?*
> 
> *A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.
> 
> *Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*
> ...


In regards to where you mention the Benadryl method.. can I take 50mg of Diphenhydrmine from "Nighttime Sleep Aid by Walgreens" instead of Benadryl? It contains 25mg of Diphenhydrmine each capsule and the dosage says two capsules. Would this give me the same result as the Benadryl method or is there another ingredient in Benadryl that I need that wasn't mentioned? Thanks for your reply in advance.

----------


## Xoku

> If you are in UK don't get benadryl as they use a different composition here. You need to get Nytol or boots own brand sleepease (cheaper), both contain 50mg Diphenhydramine, this is the active ingredient you are looking for to upregulate receptors.


I think this answers my question about 50mg of Diphenhydrmine and "Nightime Sleep Aide by Walgreens"... but just to be sure let me know otherwise.

----------


## Najeem

thanks this was helpful!

----------


## funkymonk

I will be using Ketotifen with clen , starting on day 1. Is 1mg a night enough?

----------


## freakinhuge

1mg Keto at night will help you sleep and restore beta 2 receptors

----------


## omarahad

well done. this is the kind of thing i would look for. the kind of information i'd look for.. if i wanted to cycle clen , which i already have.l.

----------


## funkymonk

Finally got my goods.

For the last 7 days I've dosed:
-100mg caffeine 2x/day
-12.5mg ephedrine 2x/day
-50mg benadryl 1x/day right before bed

*Are my beta-2 receptors fine* from the light EC, *or do they need a few days to upregulate* before starting my clen /keto cycle?

Tapering up clen and running a constant 1mg/keto a night.

----------


## chitown2011

If someone took it 2weeks on, 2 weeks off and 2 weeks on....how long before they can jump and start a new cycle of clen ? also... if there doses were 40, 80, 80, 100, 120, 120, 160, 160, 200, 200, 240, 240, 180, 120 then stop for 2 weeks and repeat.....and they got results, but weren't losing sleep, hands a lil shaky , is the dose fine? or too much? Thanks for your advice everyone

----------


## Granovich

i just ordered the Clen and also have t3
how to put them together ?

----------


## elle14

this post was great! btw, I am on the 2nd day of clen +keto let's see how it goes!

----------


## funkymonk

Just finished my 21st day of clen .

120mcg daily
1mg keto nightly
400mg potassium daily
5g taurine daily

And I've had virtually 0 sides (maybe cause I'm pretty damn resistant to stims?).

*Any reason why I shouldn't up it to 160mcg for the last 7 days?*

----------


## J. Cole

Great post!

----------


## dude99

> Finally got my goods.
> 
> For the last 7 days I've dosed:
> -100mg caffeine 2x/day
> -12.5mg ephedrine 2x/day
> -50mg benadryl 1x/day right before bed
> 
> *Are my beta-2 receptors fine* from the light EC, *or do they need a few days to upregulate* before starting my clen /keto cycle?
> 
> Tapering up clen and running a constant 1mg/keto a night.


i would love to know the answer to this as well....basically should there be time in between EC stack and clen for receptor to recover or can u go from EC stack to clen and vice versa

----------


## freakinhuge

> Just finished my 21st day of clen .
> 
> 120mcg daily
> 1mg keto nightly
> 400mg potassium daily
> 5g taurine daily
> 
> And I've had virtually 0 sides (maybe cause I'm pretty damn resistant to stims?).
> 
> *Any reason why I shouldn't up it to 160mcg for the last 7 days?*


Looks like you doing great. Are you seeing results from the clen keto cycle? If so I would keep it where its at. It all depends on the results and how your body is handling it.

----------


## Reggie-

Great post, definitely going to put it to use

----------


## EasyDoesIt

Thanks for the post great info! Took clen once before and it worked great, sides were a little tough to deal with, but it was years ago and I was not sure of dosages etc. I have been thinking about trying again. Might want to take the ketoifen with it, at worst i can quit if i get to drowsy.

----------


## bjpennnn

if used in moderation you should be ok^^^but nothing it set in stone when dealing with this type of shit.

----------


## dec11

clen , unless you are in single digit bf and want lower for comp = a big fat waste of time

----------


## Huge_Brah

> clen, unless you are in single digit bf and want lower for comp = a big fat waste of time


Wouldnt it help you get to single digit? Isn't that what its for?

----------


## funkymonk

> Wouldnt it help you get to single digit? Isn't that what its for?


I think his point was 10% or there abouts is pretty easily attainable with diet, exercise, and persistence alone, at least in comparison to dropping the last few % for a show.

----------


## Gona-Be-A-Beast

> I used it for about 10 weeks last time. Went from high teens BF to under 9%. This was in combination with AS as I wanted to retain muscle while cutting.


This post has really helped me. To hear that you use to weigh so much and now you have a body like you do really makes me feel like its not to late and i can do it to! 

Iv bin working out alot, and lost alot of weight as much as i can, but iv just hit a brick wall, just cant seem to get rid of anymore of this fat!!! But i think clen can really help me. . Im going to put up a pic of me now and one in a month, lets see if clen and my strict diet can make a difference. 


Just wondering what AS is??

----------


## gypsy

after 2 weeks off how to you get back on ? pyramid the dose again at the start? or just jump back onto your usual dose (e.g. 120mcg).

----------


## lilnba

Thank you!

----------


## gs455

anybody know of any reputable online pharmacies where i can get this? i've googled like crazy and have had no luck.

----------


## Beastking85

....

----------


## Standby

> clen, unless you are in single digit bf and want lower for comp = a big fat waste of time


with my experience ill back dec up on this. didnt do anything for me i couldnt do on my own. and to be honest my losses stayed the same while on it and off it

----------


## Standby

> after 2 weeks off how to you get back on ? pyramid the dose again at the start? or just jump back onto your usual dose (e.g. 120mcg).


start over again low and work your way up. after your time off you go back to normal and its like starting over again with how youll react to a high dose

----------


## maws

> Perfectbeast, I used the knowledge from here and from another thread and started my own clen cutting cycle. I posted my "before" pics from today in the members pictures forum under "Cutting Log W/ Clen and T3". I'd appreciate it if you could check out my diet on there and any other advice you have. I've been reading you clean bulk log and think it is great. Keep it up! And thanks for the info!


cool

----------


## meat&2veg

I know that this was posted back in 2006 and I have read different ways of taking Clen :

2 days on 2 days off. *Anyone tried this? Thoughts and feedback?*

2 weeks on upping the dose every 2 or 3 days then 2 weeks off but start again at dose you stoped at, at the end of the 1st 2 weeks. If doing it this way how long can you take clen and what would be max dose?

2 weeks on 2 weeks off as above but start small and go up in dose, and then start low again after 2 weeks off. *Anyone tried this?*

Stay on for 6 weeks and up the dose every few days?

Is it best to pyramid Clen, start off low and step up and up, then back down again to taper off?

Any good answers would be good to hear...

----------


## CarDojunky

Is a cycle like this possible? 

2wks on 2wks off , 5days on 9days off ,2wks on 2wks off 5days on 9days off etc. Can any one tell me if the 5/9day cycle is enough time off to make it work to get back on to the 2/2wk cycle? Or would a 4days on 10days off be better, I'm trying to work it around my job roster.

Thanks

----------


## gillchase

Just wondering if its possible to take anything to control the shaking or sweating. The idea of clean sounds good as I have quite some bf to shift but stims ;-(

----------


## evander87

Sorry Gill I can't answer you question but I was going to bump this thread because I wanted current members opinions on using Clen 35 days straight+, as described in the OP, as opposed to the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off? Thoughts, opinions, experiences? Thank you.

----------


## pepous

How many cycles 14 off and 14 on is possible to go while cutting?

If the first cycle we started on 40 mg in the second cycle after 14 days off will 40 mg to start on be effective? Or the second cycle we have to go level up and start on higher dosage?

Thanks

----------


## BigBench550

I usually start higher each time

----------


## Stables

Amazing post my friend!!! I am awaiting on liquid Clen from AR*R... I take it you agree this is a good form. My question is Im a tad confused on how to does it. It comes in a 30ml bottle at 200mcg/ml . Just to clarify this would mean that I would need a 0.5ml dose for 100mcg of Clen?? I plan on using the 2 on 2 off method. Do you think Id be fine in going straight to the 100mcg dose. I guess the only way to administer the correct does is dropping into the mouth via a syringe???
Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## Brohim

Start out at 50 and work your way up to 100. TAke it with water. You want it to go to your stomach not your throat!

----------


## Stables

Thanks dude! how do u measure such a small dose though?

----------


## Db408

Perfect Beast... So if I plan on doing a 10 to 12 week cycle I know I go up 20mcg every 3 days but once I'm at the highest MCG (120) do I maintain that MCG for the remainder of the cycle? Taking Benadryl every 3rd week of the cycle? I've taken clen before but I spent the whole cycle ramping up. peaked for a week at 140mcg and the tapered back down.

----------


## Sejo

*Question for you friends, I have a bottle of Clen 100 pills(40mcg's per pill) and 1 bottle of T3 by San 180 pills(20mg per pill) my question is how the heck wold I use the T3 if I am not allowed to use that much Mg's per day because I though 20mg is like 20,00mcg's? please some one help me with this I have also take pics of the stuff so you might know the brand. 
*
*Also can I use Benadryl instead of Ketotifen?*

----------


## t-dogg

Bump! Great read!


I will be doing a two on/off cycle for four weeks total after I finish my cycle. Only question I have is how long should you stay away from doing cycles with clen ?

----------


## one1287

My question is can Clen be used with test blend and deca or it's a waste and just wait

----------


## brachialis

Great Post answered a lot of my questions.

Can I start of Clenbuterol with half of the pill like 10mcg so that I DON'T SCREW UP THE HORMONES IN MY BODY and continue to maybe 20mcg. Will it have an affect? I am sure it will still act as a thermogenic? Can I stck this with anavar ? Is it a good idea.

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

will taking caffeine while on clen , or during the off period effect it in anyway? if EC has the down regulating effect, could just caffeine have the same effect?

----------


## evander87

> will taking caffeine while on clen, or during the off period effect it in anyway? if EC has the down regulating effect, could just caffeine have the same effect?


AFAIK EC doesn't have a down regulating effect. It's just a bridge to keep burning fat while you take a break from clen while your receptors "get back to normal". 

Keto is used to down regulate your receptors while on clen.

----------


## Hueypfc

great read. im currently studying options to get "over the hump" this looks like the thing i need!

----------


## Broden92

Loving this thread!!!

One question. I've received my liquid clen & L-Taurine in the mail. I'm going to follow as prompted in the info, the only thing I don't understand is the dosages of clen when taking Benadryl in the 3rd week? Do you keep it the dosage as you were on day 14 e.g. 100-120mcg or start to lower and come off the dosage to allow the beta receptors to up regulate?

Oh and any particular sizes of syringes/squirters that makes it easier to serve? 

This is my first time so any help would be great. Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## wetfanny

is it ok to get on the clen when i am only 21?

----------


## wetfanny

also does the research formula from ar-r go off after time?

----------


## ppwc1985

One question. I've received my liquid clen & L-Taurine in the mail. I'm going to follow as prompted in the info, the only thing I don't understand is the dosages of clen when taking Benadryl in the 3rd week? Do you keep it the dosage as you were on day 14 e.g. 100-120mcg or start to lower and come off the dosage to allow the beta receptors to up regulate? Benadryl is old school, need to run keto with clen, run 1ml before bed. I keep running 120mcg all the time, I don't see no reason to lower. Keto is used so you can run clen for longer cycles and it keeps the beta receptors all good.

----------


## ppwc1985

What you mean go off. Off page if so just put AR-R in to google it comes up that way to, lol

----------


## Perseverance1

Would clen /T3 come up in a standard LE drug test? My brother is LE and I've been telling him about this but I don't know about the UA portion as I don't really have to worry about it with my job.

----------


## Newdog2015

Great post bro! Exactly what I needed!

----------


## doingwork12

You say you lost 100 lbs...that's awesome...just curious why people say not to take clean unless ur bf is really low? Worked for you....just saying....

----------


## Soar

Interesting read, nice info!

----------


## Tacitus_Nero

is it ok to take clen while taking creatine, I know I will retain water but will it still burn the fat?

----------


## narz

Good info there mate, thanx for the post.

----------


## Joe7

Is it ok to take a blood thiner while on Clen ? or some aspirin daily may be?

----------


## Missmeesha144

I have some questions of you could email me michellehume144 at gmail . Com

----------


## Back In Black

> I have some questions of you could email me Com


You know you are gonna get spammed to death leaving an email address on this site. You might want to delete it and just go ahead and ask your questions.

----------


## NyNas

Thanks. I am in NY and just got some Clen from AR-R . Wondering if you had any experience with them, most people who mention on this site seems to have been pleased by their service.

----------


## evander87

they are g2g

I've gotten clen , T3, Stane, Clomid, Nova, Liquid Cia, and I think a few other compounds from them.

----------


## AverageGymRat

I confirm that clen works well! BUT, it works much better when you use it with Ketotifen/Zaditen and T3. I needed to cut fast before unexpected competition so I cut from being a fat mother*ucker at 21%% bodyfat to shredded monster at 6% body fat in 9 weeks. Unbeliavable. I took Clen for 9 weeks with no off period since I took Ketotifen at 2mg a day and clem at 100 a day. T3 at 100 as well. It is amazing stuff but be careful, you will lose some muscle when not using no anabolics and also you will get back to where you started when you don't watch your diet or start bulking again after competition.

----------


## AlexD262

thank you for creating this post, i found it very helpful man

----------


## adrenaline99

> I confirm that clen works well! BUT, it works much better when you use it with Ketotifen/Zaditen and T3. I needed to cut fast before unexpected competition so I cut from being a fat mother*ucker at 21%% bodyfat to shredded monster at 6% body fat in 9 weeks. Unbeliavable. I took Clen for 9 weeks with no off period since I took Ketotifen at 2mg a day and clem at 100 a day. T3 at 100 as well. It is amazing stuff but be careful, you will lose some muscle when not using no anabolics and also you will get back to where you started when you don't watch your diet or start bulking again after competition.


That is freaking insane if true. What other compounds did you run besides clen and t3? And more importantly what did your diet look like in order to pull that off?

----------


## Reiid13

> That is freaking insane if true. What other compounds did you run besides clen and t3? And more importantly what did your diet look like in order to pull that off?


Bare in mind that the 100 of t3 is approx a burn rate of 3x faster than your normal metabolism , since I believe your normal t3 is approx 25mcg . 
So the t3 some might argue is borderline a high dose . 
Obviously he used a AAS otherwise he'd be skin and bone . 

His diet must of been high calories , when he swallowed the food the t3 and clen probably made the food explode while falling to his stomache lol .

----------


## 94brian

good infos sir! helped me alot! thanks!

----------


## Pericu

Pretty helpful sum-uo. Thanks beast!

----------


## Truejew15

I bought some the guy told me it's suppose to be 40 mcg I took four pills don't feel shit ...I'm pissed can't find legit shit anywhere ....my piss looks toxic as hell almost looks red

----------

